# Driveler #24, The pool is open...........



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Idjits....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits....


 all of us?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

Poor Mud....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Poor Mud....


 ya snooze, ya lose............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits....






^^^^X2 . . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Its okay, partay time


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

All Hail Queen Keebs.

Now strippin and dippin in da pool!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

All clean and shiny. Now let's keep it that way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its okay, partay time


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^X2 . . . .





mudracing101 said:


> Its okay, partay time





pstrahin said:


> Now strippin and dippin in da pool!


 uuhh-uuuhhh, I only chunky-dunk and that is only at night!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> All clean and shiny. Now let's keep it that way.


 Tell'em sista!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2012)

Pffffffffffffffffffft .


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its okay, partay time



You can't have a party without...



























MUSTARD*MUSTARD*MUSTARD
MUSTARD*MUSTARD*MUSTARD
MUSTARD*MUSTARD*MUSTARD
MUSTARD*MUSTARD*MUSTARD
MUSTARD*MUSTARD*MUSTARD
MUSTARD*MUSTARD*MUSTARD
MUSTARD*MUSTARD*MUSTARD
MUSTARD*MUSTARD*MUSTARD
MUSTARD*MUSTARD*MUSTARD


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> uuhh-uuuhhh, I only chunky-dunk and that is only at night!



Hi !!!!!

Just call me Chunkyyyyyyy...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi !!!!!
> 
> Just call me Chunkyyyyyyy...






I thought you were "Fluffy" ????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You can't have a party without...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, we aint lackin in mustard i promise


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi !!!!!
> 
> Just call me Chunkyyyyyyy...



hey chunkyyyyy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffft .


 ok, you're gonna have to answer to Mandy!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi !!!!!
> 
> Just call me Chunkyyyyyyy...


 Can i still call ya "shuggums" too?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought you were "Fluffy" ????


 I thought YOU were Fluffy & Wobert was pookie?!?! Oh wait, who is sugarbritches? you boys & your nicknames, I swaunee!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought you were "Fluffy" ????



Keebs said "big dummy" now which is it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought you were "Fluffy" ????



Well, that too...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs said "big dummy" now which is it


 Did NOT!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Did NOT!



ok i said it, chunky big dummy


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

the water is mighty fine...


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

What's that smell?????


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What's that smell?????



What smell?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2012)

Yall are off to a quick start.


Orientation wasnt bad, i should start training and get my work schedule Friday. Now i just gotta hope to get good hours.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What's that smell?????





pstrahin said:


> What smell?



                   you two aint worth shootin'


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> you two aint worth shootin'



What are they worth?


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What are they worth?



 

maybe a tuna sammich with Mustard


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought you were "Fluffy" ????





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, that too...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> maybe a tuna sammich with Mustard



I like tuna sammiches with mustard.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

Is Mud bro still the King of this place?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall are off to a quick start.
> 
> 
> Orientation wasnt bad, i should start training and get my work schedule Friday. Now i just gotta hope to get good hours.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Now you see why they won't let us out with the general population. 
I believe its nap time. The pitter patter of little messican feet on the roof next door is making me sleepy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2012)

LilN, I gotta go (per Dawn) would you please check on the PM I sent ya ???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LilN, I gotta go (per Dawn) would you please check on the PM I sent ya ???


 ON IT BigN!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is Mud bro still the King of this place?



What do you think


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2012)

did somebody say 













MUSTARD and SPAM?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> did somebody say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



earlier, but its fixin to be Beer and thirty


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow...made the 1st page!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> earlier, but its fixin to be Beer and thirty



 Bout 30 mins to go


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Bout 30 mins to go



Not according to the forum clock


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 12, 2012)

Do yawl allow Baby Ruths in this pool?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Do yawl allow Baby Ruths in this pool?



Might as well rumor has it there's already tuna floating in it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Might as well rumor has it there's already tuna floating in it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Do yawl allow Baby Ruths in this pool?


 DAVE!!! only if ya bring me a bag of Dorito's to go wiff it & a big Mt. Dew!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Might as well rumor has it there's already tuna floating in it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffft .


I KNEW IT.............




Les Miles said:


>



YOU TOO................


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Might as well rumor has it there's already tuna floating in it.



cooked or raw?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> cooked or raw?



Not sure but it smells like it's been in the sun all day.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> cooked or raw?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> cooked or raw?



There's only one way to have Tuna!  

King of page 2


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not sure but it smells like it's been in the sun all day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs lets go before we all get a mass banning, see ya'll


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not sure but it smells like it's been in the sun all day.



Y'all nasty!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go before we all get a mass banning, see ya'll



Agreed!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go before we all get a mass banning, see ya'll


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go before we all get a mass banning, see ya'll



Beer Thirty


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

Later ya'll!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Beer Thirty



True dat!

I'm outta here


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

All this talk of tuna has me fish hungry. I'm thinking some fried catfish, baked french fries, fried okra, and a few big slices of tomato sound pretty good.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

Pssssssssssssssssst. Anyone home? Whatchya'll doing???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> All this talk of tuna has me fish hungry. I'm thinking some fried catfish, baked french fries, fried okra, and a few big slices of tomato sound pretty good.



Tacos tonight here 



Artmom said:


> Pssssssssssssssssst. Anyone home? Whatchya'll doing???



Hey Miss Sarah.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Pssssssssssssssssst. Anyone home? Whatchya'll doing???



Keeping a lookout for stupid magicians. You seen any lately?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Pssssssssssssssssst. Anyone home? Whatchya'll doing???



Hiya, Sarah! 
What you been up to?


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Tacos tonight here
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Miss Sarah.



Hey! Hey! Hey! I'm grilling some salmon here in a bit. Killing time til then wit you guys.



Les Miles said:


> Keeping a lookout for stupid magicians. You seen any lately?



Ah! I've been away too long, because I don't know about this little scenario! I gotta catch up!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 12, 2012)

Time to hit the dusty, er, wet pavement trail... 




crackerdave said:


> Do yawl allow Baby Ruths in this pool?


 
Well, as a baby, just make sure she's got on a lifer jacket


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 12, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Hey! Hey! Hey! I'm grilling some salmon here in a bit. Killing time til then wit you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I've been away too long, because I don't know about this little scenario! I gotta catch up!



Salmon sounds better than tacos...

As far as Les' comment, He doesn't know what it means either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

time to haw out some fish fillets. BBL!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 12, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Hey! Hey! Hey! I'm grilling some salmon here in a bit.


 
Now we're talkin' !  I have a nice chunk of swordfish to bake tonight.  Can't wait! 

Later driv's & driv-ettez


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

*aha*



Sterlo58 said:


> Salmon sounds better than tacos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like some red potatoes and asparagus to along with it - but not going to town soooooooooo guess it'll be a salad and mebbe mixed frozen vegetables. But that'll do!

Ya makin' regular tacos - ground beef?


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

Uh oh - the sound of crickets.....mebbe I ran everybody off again? Somethin' I said????????????


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Sarah!
> What you been up to?



Stalker


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Uh oh - the sound of crickets.....mebbe I ran everybody off again? Somethin' I said????????????


Nope. Bouncing between the kitchen and Sports Forum. 


Les Miles said:


> Stalker



Unlike you, I've actually met Artmom a few times.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Sarah!
> What you been up to?



Hey! Man! It has been forever! You doing well? All this food talk - I'm getting HUNGRY


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Bouncing between the kitchen and Sports Forum.
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I've actually met Artmom a few times.



Yes, we have!!! And you can shore shuck an oyster! We have to do that again sometime!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Hey! Man! It has been forever! You doing well? All this food talk - I'm getting HUNGRY



What UP Youngun????!!!????


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Bouncing between the kitchen and Sports Forum.
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I've actually met Artmom a few times.



I don't meet up with strange wimmens from the internet. That's Quack's thang.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What UP Youngun????!!!????



More stalkers...


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't meet up with strange wimmens from the internet. That's Quack's thang.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What UP Youngun????!!!????



Jest bout ready to fire up the grill! Thinkin' in about ten min I'll start the coals...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Jest bout ready to fire up the grill! Thinkin' in about ten min I'll start the coals...



Whatcha' gonna be grillin?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha' gonna be grillin?



Salmon. Try and keep up


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha' gonna be grillin?



Just salmon...wish I had some additional items to toss on there but will settle for a side salad and steamed vegetables I guess


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Salmon. Try and keep up


----------



## Artmom (Jun 12, 2012)

okay peeps...gotta jet. stomach really growling NOW! ya'll have fun and behave (in my best teacher voice)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

Howdy Sarah.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Sarah.



Hello there crusty-gut. How's life in la la land with all your good drugs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Just salmon...wish I had some additional items to toss on there but will settle for a side salad and steamed vegetables I guess



My boy would be your best friend right now. I think he could eat his weight in grilled Salmon in one sitting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hello there crusty-gut. How's life in la la land with all your good drugs?





It`s alright now, but yesterday and last night are not something I`ll forget for a long time. That allergic reaction to Hydrocodone got me.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2012)

Been runnin a sandblaster bout 3 hours today. Feel like I been to the beach minus all the beach bunnies. I'm gonna go get a shower


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s alright now, but yesterday and last night are not something I`ll forget for a long time. That allergic reaction to Hydrocodone got me.



That's why I always warsh it down with a good slug of red likker, it kills all them allergy germs.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Beer Thirty


That's right!


pstrahin said:


> Later ya'll!





hdm03 said:


> True dat!
> 
> I'm outta here





Artmom said:


> Pssssssssssssssssst. Anyone home? Whatchya'll doing???


SARAH!!!!!!!! so good to see you!!!!!!!!


Artmom said:


> Uh oh - the sound of crickets.....mebbe I ran everybody off again? Somethin' I said????????????


good lord, these guys don't know a jewel when they see one! I apologize for them!


Artmom said:


> okay peeps...gotta jet. stomach really growling NOW! ya'll have fun and behave (in my best teacher voice)


 I like your teacher voice! Come back when ya can & in the mean time, pinch Muddy on da butt for me, he'll know why!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evenin' shuggums. You behavin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2012)

Evening drivelers.   Sprayed insecticide today so abandoned the house for 9 hours.   Good to be home.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin' shuggums. You behavin?


 Nope, was I supposed to???????
Got in the pool this evenin, gawd, I MISSED having one........... it's workd, but lawd have mercy I love being in the water!
Howyoudoin?


gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening drivelers.   Sprayed insecticide today so abandoned the house for 9 hours.   Good to be home.


Git'er done!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, was I supposed to???????
> Got in the pool this evenin, gawd, I MISSED having one........... it's workd, but lawd have mercy I love being in the water!
> Howyoudoin?
> 
> Git'er done!



If'n I were to try and use your pool a bunch of tree huggers would show up and try to drag me back out into the ocean...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Man, that was  a mighty fine supper! Added some pickled okra, olives, and jarred jalapeno slices with the fish, fries, okra, and mater. Lawd, i'm stuffed!
Just got enough room for a slice of lemon meringue pie...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that was  a mighty fine supper! Added some pickled okra, olives, and jarred jalapeno slices with the fish, fries, okra, and mater. Lawd, i'm stuffed!
> Just got enough room for a slice of lemon meringue pie...





Speaking of food.................KEEBS!!!!

Where's my microwave bread and butter pickle recipe? I've got cucumbers coming out of my ears (figuratively speaking) and need that recipe NOW!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n I were to try and use your pool a bunch of tree huggers would show up and try to drag me back out into the ocean...


I wouldn't let them!


rhbama3 said:


> Man, that was  a mighty fine supper! Added some pickled okra, olives, and jarred jalapeno slices with the fish, fries, okra, and mater. Lawd, i'm stuffed!
> Just got enough room for a slice of lemon meringue pie...


ihateyou.....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of food.................KEEBS!!!!
> 
> Where's my microwave bread and butter pickle recipe? I've got cucumbers coming out of my ears (figuratively speaking) and need that recipe NOW!!!


 Shuggums, I've not only LINKED it in the driveler, I have it in the outdoor cafe'!!!  WHERE have you been???????? it is SSSOOOO easy & QUICK!!!!!!! just do a search "Bread & Butter Pickles" you see my name, it's there!!!!!! and let me know what ya think!  I just wish I knew how to can them from that recipe!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wouldn't let them!
> 
> ihateyou.....
> 
> Shuggums, I've not only LINKED it in the driveler, I have it in the outdoor cafe'!!!  WHERE have you been???????? it is SSSOOOO easy & QUICK!!!!!!! just do a search "Bread & Butter Pickles" you see my name, it's there!!!!!! and let me know what ya think!  I just wish I knew how to can them from that recipe!



Hmmmmph. I see how you're gonna be...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmph. I see how you're gonna be...


 what more ya want, darlin'???????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what more ya want, darlin'???????



Welll since you asked.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what more ya want, darlin'???????



Well since you told me you'd "send it to me"  
danged womenz

Never mind, I found that same link the other day...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of food.................KEEBS!!!!
> 
> Where's my microwave bread and butter pickle recipe? I've got cucumbers coming out of my ears (figuratively speaking) and need that recipe NOW!!!


She's done already posted it once for ya!!............You been missing your daily shot of Geritol???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She's done already posted it once for ya!!............You been missing your daily shot of Geritol???



Watch it, or I'll tell quack about the taco bell deals of the week. You'll never get rid of that hole in the ozone over your part of the state.

Besides, it ain't like I sit here watchin every post, and I'm certainly not going to read back, not on a driveler thread... 

I've got it now, it was the same recipe I looked up the other day when she didn't "send it" to me like she said she would. It's not her fault for forgetting though, age does that to folks...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it, or I'll tell quack about the taco bell deals of the week. You'll never get rid of that hole in the ozone over your part of the state.
> 
> Besides, it ain't like I sit here watchin every post, and I'm certainly not going to read back, not on a driveler thread...
> 
> I've got it now, it was the same recipe I looked up the other day when she didn't "send it" to me like she said she would. It's not her fault for forgetting though, age does that to folks...



Posted 50 minutes after you asked!! Post# 604

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6972918&postcount=607



Keebs said:


> *             Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Welll since you asked.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well since you told me you'd "send it to me"
> danged womenz
> 
> Never mind, I found that same link the other day...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> She's done already posted it once for ya!!............You been missing your daily shot of Geritol???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it, or I'll tell quack about the taco bell deals of the week. You'll never get rid of that hole in the ozone over your part of the state.
> 
> Besides, it ain't like I sit here watchin every post, and I'm certainly not going to read back, not on a driveler thread...
> 
> I've got it now, it was the same recipe I looked up the other day when she didn't "send it" to me like she said she would. It's not her fault for forgetting though, age does that to folks...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Posted 50 minutes after you asked!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6972918&postcount=607


I wuv you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

gonna catch the tivo'd Deadliest Catch and call it a night. See ya'll later.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wuv you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 13, 2012)

Just night-owlin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Posted 50 minutes after you asked!! Post# 604
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6972918&postcount=607



You get paid to read all of that garbage, I don't, therefore, I don't. Have fun with that. 

Mernin droolin drivelin idjits.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You get paid to read all of that garbage, I don't, therefore, I don't. Have fun with that.
> 
> Mernin droolin drivelin idjits.



Leave yer feelins in the pf


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Leave yer feelins in the pf



I don't use feelings in the PF Hanky. It is cold steel in there, you gotta be prepared to bleed.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What are they worth?



Depending on forum persuasion........bout 15 PUI episodes 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't use feelings in the PF Hanky. It is cold steel in there, you gotta be prepared to bleed.



I cant really argue politics cause the more I learn about candidates, parties, laws, agreements............. I jus wanna string em all up at the edge of town


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I cant really argue politics cause the more I learn about candidates, parties, laws, agreements............. I jus wanna string em all up at the edge of town



If their mouth is open then they are lying...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If their mouth is open then they are lying...



I know a few people that missed their callin to be politicians.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I know a few people that missed their callin to be politicians.



As do I.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Well....... mite as well git to werk. Least I wont be blastin today


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Good mornin ery buddy.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 13, 2012)

Mornin Idjits, It's hump day


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Got a diller on the way in. Rekon he'll be sun seasoned enough by 6


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Idjits, It's hump day



And?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Good mornin ery buddy.



Morn capn



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Idjits, It's hump day



Morn bubster


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And?



The rest is up to you


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And?



Oh I forgot your Geritol hadn't kicked in yet! It mearly means we have two more to go. 



Hankus said:


> Morn capn
> 
> 
> 
> Morn bubster


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

what up dribblerz,,,,,lets get this hump day party started right! 1 or 2 cups of cwoffee, 2 eggz over easy,,, and BACON!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Oh I forgot your Geritol hadn't kicked in yet! It mearly means we have two more to go.



Funny boy, not original, but funny considering the source..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2012)

humping toward the coffee is the first task of the day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mornin ya'll , man i've got to quit livin so hard, specially on a week night.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , man i've got to quit livin so hard, specially on a week night.



Rookie


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

It wont be long now , who wants to put bets on the next one to be banned, i'll give ya a hint , he/she is new.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> It wont be long now , who wants to put bets on the next one to be banned, i'll give ya a hint , he/she is new.



Yep, been watchin that one too (or is it two?). My bet is we get a two-fer banning out of this one.  Double registration kills two birds with one stone..

Might even be two double bannings when it's all said and done. Seems the idjits have been bowing up of late drawing lots of Mod attention. Must be the moon...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.

I had to wait until Gobblin showed up with some of his "go-juice" so that I could get my rear in gear this morning.

Sure hope the rest of you will have a good day and tell everybody that you see to please vote REPUBLICAN in November.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Mernin Eagle Eye.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> It wont be long now , who wants to put bets on the next one to be banned, i'll give ya a hint , he/she is new.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> I had to wait until Gobblin showed up with some of his "go-juice" so that I could get my rear in gear this morning.
> 
> Sure hope the rest of you will have a good day and tell everybody that you see to please vote REPUBLICAN in November.



Well mud the mods might take a brow and beat the next banned.    

EE, late night late start but it is high octane.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Mornin' peeps! Who's turn is it to make the coffee?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


you volunteering...okay - sure! I take mine with a little dash of half and half


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mornin'

Bacon Egg and cheese biscuit scarffed down, time to get to work. Yall behave in here


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Mornin' peeps! Who's turn is it to make the coffee?





Mornin` Sarah. How was ya`lls beach trip?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> humping toward the coffee is the first task of the day.





Artmom said:


> you volunteering...okay - sure! I take mine with a little dash of half and half



Already been made this morning, i'm more of a soda man in the summer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Mornin'
> 
> Bacon Egg and cheese biscuit scarffed down, time to get to work. Yall behave in here



No mustard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Mornin' peeps! Who's turn is it to make the coffee?



Made it at 5:30, now it's all gone. You gotta be quick around here.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Sarah. How was ya`lls beach trip?



Well helloooooooo! It was mighty FINE thanks for askin'!!! We need to plan a GONer beach blanket bingo PAR -T!!! Let's ALL go to the beach next time!!!

It really was a good trip. My girls and I had a wonderful time. We rented biked for three days and loved riding through the state park and looking at everything. Staying at that particular state park ended up being a great idea. the "cabins" are very nice - not cabins at all!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Made it at 5:30, now it's all gone. You gotta be quick around here.



Oh, I know - that is usually the time I make mine as well. Or sometime between 5:30 - 6:30 anyway...... I've been up a while tryin' to decide what I should do today.................methinks I wanna steak for supper tonight. Just had a great bowl of grits but already planning evening meal

BTW: ya'll ever put pamesan cheese in yer grits? I do often. It's _DIVINE_ with bacon bits and if ya add a little milk to the water while the grits are cookin'

And this, folks, is why I have to run a couple miles a few times a week: love to eat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Well helloooooooo! It was mighty FINE thanks for askin'!!! We need to plan a GONer beach blanket bingo PAR -T!!! Let's ALL go to the beach next time!!!
> 
> It really was a good trip. My girls and I had a wonderful time. We rented biked for three days and loved riding through the state park and looking at everything. Staying at that particular state park ended up being a great idea. the "cabins" are very nice - not cabins at all!





Only if there is a place for me to fish. Ya`ll girls can lay on the beach.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Only if there is a place for me to fish. Ya`ll girls can lay on the beach.



Ya got the whole DANG Gulf of Mexico, Nic!!!  Yeah - I reckon we can find ya a suitable place to drop a line!!!

Say - you LIKE pickled okry correct? Muddfoots and I just MIGHT be canning a bit this wknd.  Shall I save you a few???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , man i've got to quit livin so hard, specially on a week night.



Wussy 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Rookie



He's but a youngin 



mudracing101 said:


> Already been made this morning, i'm more of a soda man in the summer.



Herd dat  Good ol Mountin Dew 





Speakin of bannables.........is willc still here 


Now....whos on the ban bus now. PM or link please


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Ya got the whole DANG Gulf of Mexico, Nic!!!  Yeah - I reckon we can find ya a suitable place to drop a line!!!
> 
> Say - you LIKE pickled okry correct? Muddfoots and I just MIGHT be canning a bit this wknd.  Shall I save you a few???





I like it just a little bit.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin droolin drivelin idjits.






mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , man i've got to quit livin so hard, specially on a week night.





mudracing101 said:


> It wont be long now , who wants to put bets on the next one to be banned, i'll give ya a hint , he/she is new.





Artmom said:


> Mornin' peeps! Who's turn is it to make the coffee?


 Hiya Sarah!!!
Mornin Folks, gotta earn my pay, back later............


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

That sonofa  My pirate flags been stolt   yveievrrudr gsdiejifbvff gdhhduvvgxgfg gfguddruoogf dswrvviov drvifv drhbod zseyhbjok vjofchuvjidvh


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I like it just a little bit.....



Well, I'm pretty good at pickling okra, baking pound cakes, making lye soap and uhhhhhhhhhhhhh...not much else!!!

Pickled okra, it is - on your next trip over!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I like it just a little bit.....



I like the hot kind 



Keebs said:


> Hiya Sarah!!!
> Mornin Folks, gotta earn my pay, back later............


Hey.........bye


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Well, I'm pretty good at pickling okra, baking pound cakes, making lye soap and uhhhhhhhhhhhhh...not much else!!!
> 
> Pickled okra, it is - on your next trip over!






You have yourself a deal!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That sonofa  My pirate flags been stolt   yveievrrudr gsdiejifbvff gdhhduvvgxgfg gfguddruoogf dswrvviov drvifv drhbod zseyhbjok vjofchuvjidvh


 sorry, had to peek back in after I heard all that potty mouth stuff going on!!!!!!

Hey Sarah, trade some lye soap for some pear relish or my new item, mango jelly?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sorry, had to peek back in after I heard all that potty mouth stuff going on!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Sarah, trade some lye soap for some pear relish or my new item, mango jelly?



You make mango jelly??


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Mornin miz Artmom


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Sarah!!!
> Mornin Folks, gotta earn my pay, back later............



HEY KEEBS!!!!!!!!!
I keep missin ya on here!!! 
Still at Parks and REC? I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy behind catchin up with everyone! How YOU been gal friend?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sorry, had to peek back in after I heard all that potty mouth stuff going on!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Sarah, trade some lye soap for some pear relish or my new item, mango jelly?



Pretty sure who stolt it. Boy will I be glad when age makes it ok for me to do whatever I want an its cool


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sorry, had to peek back in after I heard all that potty mouth stuff going on!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Sarah, trade some lye soap for some pear relish or my new item, mango jelly?



potty mouth?  I was using the free translator to see what foreign language it was and ran into a little trouble.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sorry, had to peek back in after I heard all that potty mouth stuff going on!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Sarah, trade some lye soap for some pear relish or my new item, mango jelly?



YOU BET! Mango = to die for!!! (But I'd give ya pickled okra for free - cuz I jest LIKE YA THAT MUCH!)

I'll hook ya up - but we have to do a better job of actually seeing each other : it's been ages! Of course - I can probably get it to you - via some of our members who could be persuaded to be our "couriers"...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Pretty sure who stolt it. Boy will I be glad when age makes it ok for me to do whatever I want an its cool



Age does have it's advantages...


----------



## Jebediah One Eye (Jun 13, 2012)

whut is a driverler?


----------



## Jebediah One Eye (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi artmom, your hot!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> potty mouth?  I was using the free translator to see what foreign language it was and ran into a little trouble.



Somethings are better left unknown


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Pretty sure who stolt it. Boy will I be glad when age makes it ok for me to do whatever I want an its cool



 things like cuttin grass in a sun dress or french tip toe nails?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

yawn..........smack, smack.
Need coffee. Mouf dwy.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Age does have it's advantages...



If it didnt I'd sock him an several others


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay GONers - have a great day! I gotta get moving and be a grown up for a bit, _I guess_. Play time over for now........back to play later, mebbe...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

Jebediah One Eye said:


> Hi artmom, your hot!



uuhhhhhhh i just tried ta kill a caterpiller


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Jebediah One Eye said:


> Hi artmom, your hot!



Why! thank you for the kind words. You new here?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

8:55.  I need more coffee.  

Am I gonna get banned?

Hello Artmom.  I am pretty new on here so I havn't met ery buddy yet.  But I think Mud said I am gonna get banned.

How old is old enough?  I'm half way to 94.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> things like cuttin grass in a sun dress or french tip toe nails?



Why wait 



rhbama3 said:


> yawn..........smack, smack.
> Need coffee. Mouf dwy.



Morn bamer


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 8:55.  I need more coffee.
> 
> Am I gonna get banned?
> 
> ...



Too many questions.


----------



## Jebediah One Eye (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Why! thank you for the kind words. You new here?



yep just trying to find out where the kewl kids hang out around here!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You make mango jelly??


that's my newest one, just hoping the mango harvest makes it up from south florida, last year was bumper, not sure about this year's though............


Artmom said:


> HEY KEEBS!!!!!!!!!
> I keep missin ya on here!!!
> Still at Parks and REC? I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy behind catchin up with everyone! How YOU been gal friend?


 I knew you'd find me eventually! Yep, still dealing with the rosters & anxious parents!  Doing good.......... did you ever finish/update that back deck/pool project?


Hankus said:


> Pretty sure who stolt it. Boy will I be glad when age makes it ok for me to do whatever I want an its cool


 there are other ways that age isn't a problem..........


gobbleinwoods said:


> potty mouth?  I was using the free translator to see what foreign language it was and ran into a little trouble.


 YOU are given a pass, koffeeKing, I was referring to Beerkus & his missing flags though!


Artmom said:


> YOU BET! Mango = to die for!!! (But I'd give ya pickled okra for free - cuz I jest LIKE YA THAT MUCH!)
> 
> I'll hook ya up - but we have to do a better job of actually seeing each other : it's been ages! Of course - I can probably get it to you - via some of our members who could be persuaded to be our "couriers"...


 I *just* started pickling okra last year, planted extra this year so I could put up more, but I think we can do some swapping of some sort!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn..........smack, smack.
> Need coffee. Mouf dwy.



HEY Robert! I just made a fresh pot - I'll pour ya a cup! I  was jest fixin' to jet but had to stick around to say good morning to you!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Jebediah One Eye said:


> yep just trying to find out where the kewl kids hang out around here!



Oh sweetie-I'm not cool at all -just a "mom" !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> HEY Robert! I just made a fresh pot - I'll pour ya a cup! I  was jest fixin' to jet but had to stick around to say good morning to you!



It's perfect! Thank you. 
By the way, i only live about 4 miles from Nic, so i could drop by his house and pick up some pickled okra if he gets too much from you.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 8:55.  I need more coffee.
> 
> Am I gonna get banned?
> 
> ...



Well what'd ya do to incur the wrath of Muddy! Yeah - he gets kinda cranky! I oughtta know - 

just kiddin, dear: Muddy

Are you old enough, for what?.....


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's perfect! Thank you.
> By the way, i only live about 4 miles from Nic, so i could drop by his house and pick up some pickled okra if he gets too much from you.



You know I luv ya = adding you to the list right this moment!!! Ya like it just a little spicy (not too hot)? If so - you'll like this recipe....just a little heat but not fiery. It's the least I could do after those wonderful oysters!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Well what'd ya do to incur the wrath of Muddy! Yeah - he gets kinda cranky! I oughtta know -
> 
> just kiddin, dear: Muddy
> 
> *Are you old enough, for what?.....:*pop:



The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Well what'd ya do to incur the wrath of Muddy! Yeah - he gets kinda cranky! I oughtta know -
> 
> just kiddin, dear: Muddy
> 
> Are you old enough, for what?.....


We now have "2" *Mud's*.......... your (our beloved "Muddy") and "Mudracing" (aka Mudslinger) who hangs in here a good bit, but watch out, he's a ladys man just like yours! (and I mean that in a nice way, you know I luvs my Muddyfoots! )


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Flag found.......need beer.........gonna be a long day :dragginflagbehindme


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 8:55.  I need more coffee.
> 
> Am I gonna get banned?
> 
> ...



Aint you bro, just look around


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Flag found.......need beer.........gonna be a long day :draggin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> "Mudracing" (aka Mudslinger) , but watch out, he's a ladyman



There fixed it for you..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Flag found.......need beer.........gonna be a long day :dragginflagbehindme


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Flag found.......need beer.........gonna be a long day :dragginflagbehindme



Did you get a little buzzed and hide it from yourself so you wouldn't steal it?


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> We now have "2" *Mud's*.......... your (our beloved "Muddy") and "Mudracing" (aka Mudslinger) who hangs in here a good bit, but watch out, he's a ladys man just like yours! (and I mean that in a nice way, you know I luvs my Muddyfoots! )



Ah! Got it now!thanks!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There fixed it for you..



You lucky they say to respect your elders


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Flag found.......need beer.........gonna be a long day :dragginflagbehindme



Glad ya found your flag.  Here's a cold one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You lucky they say to respect your elders



You'd be the first one...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you bro, just look around



tin fur.

Ima watchin. I will keep an EYE out.


----------



## Jebediah One Eye (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Oh sweetie-I'm not cool at all -just a "mom" !!!



well you may not be cool but at least your a hot mom!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 13, 2012)

okay you "lurkers"...jump IN!!! I _gotta_ get busy around here: this house isn't going to get clean otherwise!!! gotta go be a mom for a while. sigh...yawn!

play nice everyone!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







mudracing101 said:


>



Different flag  Not that one either.....a skull an crossbones



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you get a little buzzed and hide it from yourself so you wouldn't steal it?



I didn't, hes done these type things before. I rub him wrong by bein me. Play too hard, work harder, no puttin up a front. I jus ain the people he'd associate with outta work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Oh sweetie-I'm not cool at all -just a "mom" !!!



On the contrary young lady, you are very cool.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Different flag  Not that one either.....a skull an crossbones
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, hes done these type things before. I rub him wrong by bein me. Play too hard, work harder, no puttin up a front. I jus ain the people he'd associate with outta work.



Did you tell him if he did it again you'd sick Keebs on him?  (reference her sig line)


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Two cups of coffee on board and time to take a deer stand to the welding guy. See ya'll later!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

y'all ever tried the jalapeno vianners?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all ever tried the jalapeno vianners?



Yep.  I like em a lawt.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh. My. Lawd. 

More. Coffee. NOW. 

Seriously. Someone get me some more coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yep.  I like em a lawt.



they aint half bad... probly have chronic heart burn in an hr


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh. My. Lawd.
> 
> More. Coffee. NOW.
> 
> Seriously. Someone get me some more coffee



mernin  SP


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh. My. Lawd.
> 
> More. Coffee. NOW.
> 
> Seriously. Someone get me some more coffee





Be nice!  


Mornin`...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> they aint half bad... probly have chronic heart burn in an hr



A lot of years of bad eatin and copenhagen.  I take Nexium every day.


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all ever tried the jalapeno vianners?




yep........they yummy.....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Different flag  Not that one either.....a skull an crossbones


kinda figured that beins how you said your "pirate" flag got stole 


blood on the ground said:


> y'all ever tried the jalapeno vianners?


great with mustard


Sugar Plum said:


> Oh. My. Lawd.
> 
> More. Coffee. NOW.
> 
> Seriously. Someone get me some more coffee



Mornin Sugar


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 13, 2012)

Jebediah One Eye said:


> well you may not be cool but at least your a hot mom!




J O E, is your name Tim Smith by chance?  You sure post a lot like him.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you bro, just look around


----------



## Jebediah One Eye (Jun 13, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> J O E, is your name Tim Smith by chance?  You sure post a lot like him.



Don't know a tim smith.  Name is Jebediah Cross.  Nice you meet you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Be nice!
> 
> 
> Mornin`...



Mornin, hows the tooth grouchy?


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> J O E, is your name Tim Smith by chance?  You sure post a lot like him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Be nice!
> 
> 
> Mornin`...


mernin Nic 


pstrahin said:


> A lot of years of bad eatin and copenhagen.  I take Nexium every day.


X2


rydert said:


> yep........they yummy.....................


my new favorite


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh. My. Lawd.
> 
> More. Coffee. NOW.
> 
> Seriously. Someone get me some more coffee



just made a fresh pot.  you want it straight up or sissified?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, hows the tooth grouchy?



The toof looked fine. Might wanta ask about the hole in his mouf.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin  SP



Howdy. Ya got more coffee for me? 



Nicodemus said:


> Be nice!
> 
> 
> Mornin`...



Hrmmphh. I'll be nice after more coffee 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Sugar



Mhmmmm. Sure. More coffee now? 


Lawd y'all. This is the part where I complain about bein' tired. I don't think I had allergies like the doc said. I think this, because BOTH babies have the same exact symptoms now. I was up with BOTH of them last night. Rex and I slept in the recliner in the living room. I sure hope they get over it quickly...`


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, hows the tooth grouchy?





Since I got that Demerol yesterday, who cares???  

Seriously, I`m gonna make it now.


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> just made a fresh pot.  you want it straight up or sissified?



drinking coffee with sugar in it is like drinking a hot coke-cola........yuck...........................


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> just made a fresh pot.  you want it straight up or sissified?



Ya might want to use another word...sissified is gonna get you 

I'll take cream and sugar


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you tell him if he did it again you'd sick Keebs on him?  (reference her sig line)



I dont wanna hurt him bad, jus ruffed up a bit



Sugar Plum said:


> Oh. My. Lawd.
> 
> More. Coffee. NOW.
> 
> Seriously. Someone get me some more coffee



Hush 



mudracing101 said:


> kinda figured that beins how you said your "pirate" flag got stole
> 
> great with mustard
> 
> ...



I did didn I 



pstrahin said:


> just made a fresh pot.  you want it straight up or sissified?



Full of bourbon


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

rydert said:


> drinking coffee with sugar in it is like drinking a hot coke-cola........yuck...........................



Yep.  I like it like I like my women................bitter and merky!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy. Ya got more coffee for me?
> 
> I do but you gots ta quit hollerin at us....


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ya might want to use another word...sissified is gonna get you
> 
> I'll take cream and sugar



BUT I like 

But, to be politically correct,.

Ms. Plum, would you like cream and sugar?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hush
> 
> Full of bourbon



You better watch it, youngin', 'for I find my way out yonder and  you too. 

Bourbon would be nice. But it would knock me flat on my behind as tired as I am....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Sugar Plum said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy. Ya got more coffee for me?
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I do but you gots ta quit hollerin at us....



 I'll try. 



pstrahin said:


> BUT I like
> 
> But, to be politically correct,.
> 
> Ms. Plum, would you like cream and sugar?



Yes, please.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> blood on the ground said:
> 
> 
> > Irritable this mornin`, ain`t she? Just plumb grouchy. Wonder where she got that from?
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The toof looked fine. Might wanta ask about the hole in his mouf.


You know what i meant....... Oh and morning to ya


Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy. Ya got more coffee for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhmmmmmmmmmm actually you're supposed to be getting us men coffee, now play pretty or you might get put on restriction


Hankus said:


> I dont wanna hurt him bad, jus ruffed up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nicodemus said:
> 
> 
> > You gonna make me drive out to  you too?
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Wait! Wait, I just thought of something. You was gonna make me one of them chocolate pies. Holler all you want too...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mhmmmmmmmmmm actually you're supposed to be getting us men coffee, now play pretty or you might get put on restriction



 





Nicodemus said:


> Sugar Plum said:
> 
> 
> > I know you ain`t talkin` to me!
> ...


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I am being followed. Gonna hide out in here a bit. Y'all guard the door!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nicodemus said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna bet?
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Wait! Wait, I just thought of something. You was gonna make me one of them chocolate pies. Holler all you want too...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nicodemus said:
> 
> 
> > You gonna make me drive out to  you too?
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I think I am being followed. Gonna hide out in here a bit. Y'all guard the door!



I got ya covered. Which AR should I bring? The .223 or the .22?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I think I am being followed. Gonna hide out in here a bit. Y'all guard the door!



yeah ! there are no stalkers in here.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I think I am being followed. Gonna hide out in here a bit. Y'all guard the door!



Too late............I'm already here...........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Sugar Plum said:
> 
> 
> > Visual:
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nicodemus said:
> 
> 
> > You gonna make me drive out to  you too?
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

I wish I was where I was when I wished I was here
Wish I was at the honkytonk drinkin ice cold beer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

*1*



blood on the ground said:


> bbbrrrangiton!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Jebediah One Eye said:


> Don't know a tim smith.  Name is Jebediah Cross.  Nice you meet you.



WE FOUND HIM~~~~ HE'S NO LONGER MISSING !!!!

Is there a reward for finding you??? 

http://www.utsandiego.com/uniontrib/20040401/news_1n1region.html


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WE FOUND HIM~~~~ HE'S NO LONGER MISSING !!!!
> 
> Is there a reward for finding you???
> 
> http://www.utsandiego.com/uniontrib/20040401/news_1n1region.html


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WE FOUND HIM~~~~ HE'S NO LONGER MISSING !!!!
> 
> Is there a reward for finding you???
> 
> http://www.utsandiego.com/uniontrib/20040401/news_1n1region.html



Let's go get him and find out! I'll drive


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I got ya covered. Which AR should I bring? The .223 or the .22?



I don't care which, just make sure you SHOOT 'em 



pstrahin said:


> Too late............I'm already here...........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I don't care which, just make sure you SHOOT 'em



No problems there. I'm in the mood to slang some lead today.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No problems there. I'm in the mood to slang some lead today.


----------



## Jebediah One Eye (Jun 13, 2012)

looks like i found where the hot chicks hang out!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



Whaaaa?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whaaaa?



He's skeered of you...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


>




Woman in a bad mood with a gun?  

OH SNAP!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's skeered of you...



Yeah he is....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Woman in a bad mood with a gun?
> 
> OH SNAP!



She didn't say bad mood, just in a mood for slangin lead.

Where men may have three, four moods at most, women have about 50, and they can change on a dime and are all interchangeable depending on the mood before the mood they were in during the last mood.

There, is that clear?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Woman in a bad mood with a gun?
> 
> OH SNAP!



Who said anything about "A" gun? I have multiple guns


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She didn't say bad mood, just in a mood for slangin lead.
> 
> Where men may have three, four moods at most, women have about 50, and they can change on a dime and are all interchangeable depending on the mood before the mood they were in during the last mood.
> 
> There, is that clear?





Clear as mud.


----------



## Jebediah One Eye (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WE FOUND HIM~~~~ HE'S NO LONGER MISSING !!!!
> 
> Is there a reward for finding you???
> 
> http://www.utsandiego.com/uniontrib/20040401/news_1n1region.html



I was just trying to get to tijuana to pick up a package.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She didn't say bad mood, just in a mood for slangin lead.
> 
> Where men may have three, four moods at most, women have about 50, and they can change on a dime and are all interchangeable depending on the mood before the mood they were in during the last mood.
> 
> There, is that clear?



The Mister asked me if I was going to get a prescription for a mood stabilizer before starting the program in Aug.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Who said anything about "A" gun? I have multiple guns



Hawt woman in a nurses suit given whoopins while toten multiple guns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> The Mister asked me if I was going to get a prescription for a mood stabilizer before starting the program in Aug.



Does he still have a tongue? or did you just give him the evil stare of death that says, "if these eye's were loaded you'd be dead already".

TBug has that one down pat...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does he still have a tongue? or did you just give him the evil stare of death that says, "if these eye's were loaded you'd be dead already".
> 
> TBug has that one down pat...



He left for work in a hurry, after he said it. So I have all day to sit on it and plan my comeback


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He left for work in a hurry, after he said it. So I have al day to sit on it and plan my comeback



Smart man, you'll be mad at something else by the time he get's home from work and he'll be semi-off the hook..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Smart man, you'll be mad at something else by the time he get's home from work and he'll be semi-off the hook..



I'll have a list composed by the time he gets back. 

1: Why is he logged into Gmail when he's supposed to be driving down to Columbus for work?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He left for work in a hurry, after he said it. So I have all day to sit on it and plan my comeback



The way you came in here this morning sounds like  you do need some happy pill or something.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> The way you came in here this morning sounds like  you do need some happy pill or something.



Eh, I just need a nap. And a few hours without hearin' a baby whining


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> The way you came in here this morning sounds like  you do need some happy pill or something.


 _*really?*_


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Woman with guns?
> 
> OH SNAP!



There, fixed it for ya...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*really?*_



I thought I was the only one that thought that....



GrlsHnt2 said:


> There, fixed it for ya...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Guess I'd better go make an effort to do something...

I'll catch up later.


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*really?*_




Keebs..........what dat cat doing yo avatar?.................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

rydert said:


> Keebs..........what dat cat doing yo avatar?.................


 duh, playin da geetar, what's it look like he's doing?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lawd, two pages in less than an hour? Driveling in overdrive!
Any Keurig experts on here?
My coffee maker is only making less than half a cup and when its brewing, water is going out the overfill back into the main reservoir. I cleaned the needles and now i'm running vinegar just in case its scaled up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*really?*_



quit saying what i say


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> duh, playin da geetar, what's it look like he's doing?



Looks like he's beating on it.


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> duh, playin da geetar, what's it look like he's doing?




oh.........I see now................
I thought he was spakin hisself


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Eh, I just need a nap. And a few hours without hearin' a baby whining



I thought you said he went to work?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

nevermind, keurig is working now. Took two runs of vinegar to fix it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> nevermind, keurig is working now. Took two runs of vinegar to fix it. Thanks for the help.



Soooo, you had to Massengill your Keurig to get it flowing again?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, you had to Massengill your Keurig to get it flowing again?



That was just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, you had to Massengill your Keurig to get it flowing again?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


>




I'll be nice today............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That was just wrong on so many levels.



You prefer Summers Eve?


----------



## DDD (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, you had to Massengill your Keurig to get it flowing again?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> nevermind, keurig is working now. Took two runs of vinegar to fix it. Thanks for the help.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, you had to Massengill your Keurig to get it flowing again?





rhbama3 said:


> That was just wrong on so many levels.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You prefer Summers Eve?



Depends!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Depends!



Are you out? or just making a statement of brand preference?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

I was going to ask if i missed anything.....not askin now!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you out? or just making a statement of brand preference?



I'm making a statement...not out and not a preference.  Just Depends!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



 my daughter is going to love your avatar!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> my daughter is going to love your avatar!


 glad to be of service...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Did somebody mention "happy pills"?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Did somebody mention "happy pills"?


 quit braggin.......... juss brang me your likker since you don't need to mix the two, uncap it one block from my office & set it next to the front  door, thank you!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Gonna be one of those days...I can tell!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quit braggin.......... juss brang me your likker since you don't need to mix the two, uncap it one block from my office & set it next to the front  door, thank you!





I ain`t got no sippin` whiskey!!  



















How did you know Tomi gave me that quart Saturday?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Gonna be one of those days...I can tell!


 YEahUp!


Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t got no sippin` whiskey!!
> How did you know Tomi gave me that quart Saturday?


 Izzsmartlikethat!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Did somebody mention "happy pills"?



zip a dee doo dah 
zip a dee ay
my ole my
what a wonderful day


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

A chick-Fil-A salad and sammich for lunch...yum yum


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2012)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin folks.


 Afternoon................ well, what's new?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Did youins know ifin you put a boiled egg in the microwave too long it will still icspload?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Did youins know ifin you put a boiled egg in the microwave too long it will still icspload?


and make a horrible mess................. BUT to clean it up, put a bowl of water with some lemon juice in it, micro for a few minutes, wipe clean............ you're welcome!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and make a horrible mess................. BUT to clean it up, put a bowl of water with some lemon juice in it, micro for a few minutes, wipe clean............ you're welcome!



Thanks Keebs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Ya`ll gonna have to `scuse me today. I`m feelin` somewhat devilish.....


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll gonna have to `scuse me today. I`m feelin` somewhat devilish.....



And that is different than


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

salad, steak ,and tater


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Thanks Keebs.





Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll gonna have to `scuse me today. I`m feelin` somewhat devilish.....





pstrahin said:


> And that is different than


 yeah, what he said............


mudracing101 said:


> salad, steak ,and tater


 med. rare? thousand island or ranch? extra butter & sour cream????????


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Did youins know ifin you put a boiled egg in the microwave too long it will still icspload?



Boy i bet that STANKS.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Boy i bet that STANKS.



Yep and my secretary is right frustrated.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, what he said............
> 
> med. rare? thousand island or ranch? extra butter & sour cream????????


Med. well, ranch, xtra butter and sour cream..........oh and water with lemon.. watchin my figure


pstrahin said:


> Yep and my secretary is right frustrated.



this is useless without pics of secretary


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Med. well, ranch, xtra butter and sour cream..........oh and water with lemon.. watchin my figure
> * close enough, brang me some!*
> 
> this is useless without pics of secretary


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey, where is that dude with one big eye?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Med. well, ranch, xtra butter and sour cream..........oh and water with lemon.. watchin my figure
> 
> 
> this is useless without pics of secretary



She's gonna kill me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> She's gonna kill me.



You got any openings?


----------



## win280 (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey, where is that dude with one big eye?



He went and got hisself banned. Guess he chased the wrong one around the campfire.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

win280 said:


> He went and got hisself banned. Guess he chased the wrong one around the campfire.





that feller was a little out there.


----------



## win280 (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> that feller was a little out there.



Guess he thought he was at Match.com or something.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

win280 said:


> Guess he thought he was at Match.com or something.


 I thought he was a fisherman,  heard him asking about catching triple tail..........


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> She's gonna kill me.



Unless you have todays headlines in that pic...it didn't happen!      retake that pic with a can of coke or something in it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> It wont be long now , who wants to put bets on the next one to be banned, i'll give ya a hint , he/she is new.



Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm


....................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> She's gonna kill me.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Unless you have todays headlines in that pic...it didn't happen!      retake that pic with a can of coke or something in it!





That ain't my secretary.  When mud told me he needed a pic I googled Hot Secretary and found her.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> That ain't my secretary.  When mud told me he needed a pic I googled Hot Secretary and found her.



Appreciate the pic anyway ole buddy


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Unless you have todays headlines in that pic...it didn't happen!      retake that pic with a can of coke or something in it!



But this one is for real!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Appreciate the pic anyway ole buddy



Man you can only imagine what shows up when you google hot secretary.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well there ya go


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought he was a fisherman,  heard him asking about catching triple tail..........





Oh my.

Was he a previous member that came back under a different name?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> But this one is for real!


 tell her she's a good sport!


pstrahin said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Was he a previous member that came back under a different name?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Was he a previous member that came back under a different name?



Yeah, he got banned the first time for posting pictures of women that weren't really his secretary...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Was he a previous member that came back under a different name?



More than likely


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> tell her she's a good sport!



She is a good sport.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, he got banned the first time for posting pictures of women that weren't really his secretary...



Oh Snap!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, he got banned the first time for posting pictures of women that weren't really his secretary...



If Unk opens a famly bidness would he let seth be the sessetary


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If Unk opens a famly bidness would he let seth be the sessetary


Naaww, he'd be a *dew-boy*...............


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Unless you have todays headlines in that pic...it didn't happen!      retake that pic with a can of coke or something in it!





pstrahin said:


> That ain't my secretary.  When mud told me he needed a pic I googled Hot Secretary and found her.





mudracing101 said:


> Appreciate the pic anyway ole buddy


X2  


pstrahin said:


> But this one is for real!



Tell her she deserves a raise!  And thank her for being a good sport!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If Unk opens a famly bidness would he let seth be the sessetary



If he opens a bidness Seth is the only kind of sessetary that Ms. Dawn would allow him to keep...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey if any of yall are around Newnan tomorrow evening, there is a 14 year old country musician by the name of Trenton Ewing playing at La Hacienda on Bullsboro from 7:00 to 10:00.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he opens a bidness Seth is the only kind of sessetary that Ms. Dawn would allow him to keep...



Who could blame her.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Did youins know ifin you put a boiled egg in the microwave too long it will still icspload?


idjit


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll gonna have to `scuse me today. I`m feelin` somewhat devilish.....


dont get banded


mudracing101 said:


> salad, steak ,and tater


i love you man


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got any openings?


x2 i would even take a pay cut!


boneboy96 said:


> Unless you have todays headlines in that pic...it didn't happen!      retake that pic with a can of coke or something in it!


 let him dream



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, he got banned the first time for posting pictures of women that weren't really his secretary...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who could blame her.



y'all are killin me


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey, where is that dude with one big eye?



I had a feeling he was a previous member...

but erybody says that about me too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I had a feeling he was a previous member...
> 
> but erybody says that about me too!



How dare they. Everybody knows that there is a distinct difference between a banned member trying to sneak back in and a current member that is double registered..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I had a feeling he was a previous member...
> 
> but erybody says that about me too!



i swated my peuter screen this mernin thinkin i had a caterpiller on it! turns out it was his EYEbrow!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i swated my peuter screen this mernin thinkin i had a caterpiller on it! turns out it was his EYEbrow!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How dare they. Everybody knows that there is a distinct difference between a banned member trying to sneak back in and a current member that is double registered..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi !


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2012)

win280 said:


> He went and got hisself banned. Guess he chased the wrong one around the campfire.



I think that he might have set a new speed record with 23 posts and then all of a sudden waking up face down in the swamp again.

Sometimes, you just realize that with the mentioned posts that it was an accident looking for a place to happen.  You just don't outrun or outwit these "motorcycle Moderators" on here.  They are fast in getting to the scene of a crime even though they might have to travel through swamps, across lakes, on interstates, on dirt roads, across pastures, and even through downtown Atlanta during rush hour traffic,  but they never fail to get their culprits. 

This one appears to be good going on the mods part.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Got busy, ready for five. That horseshoe game at 12 last night now dont seem like it was such a good idea. I faintly remember when we won running around hi-fiving my partner yelling we are King, its good to be King. I'm getting to old.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I think that he might have set a new speed record with his first 7 posts in 62 minutes and then all of a sudden waking up face down in the swamp again.
> 
> Sometimes, you just realize that with the mentioned 7 posts that it was an accident looking for a place to happen.  You just don't outrun or outwit these "motorcycle Moderators" on here.  They are fast in getting to the scene of a crime even though they might have to travel through swamps, across lakes, on interstates, on dirt roads, across pastures, and even through downtown Atlanta during rush hour traffic,  but they never fail to get their culprits.
> 
> This one appears to be good going on the mods part.



A lot of us can get a little ornery but that cat was outta control.  I agree, the Mods were on top of it.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Got busy, ready for five. That horseshoe game at 12 last night now dont seem like it was such a good idea. I faintly remember when we won running around hi-fiving my partner yelling we are King, its good to be King. I'm getting to old.



17 minutes and countin!


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone else having a hard time getting a page to load? Blank screen and real slow?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

I gotta work next 3 nights . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta work next 3 nights . . .



 wait......... why are we celebrating.. oh yeah tomorrow is my Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Anyone else having a hard time getting a page to load? Blank screen and real slow?



Yes


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 13, 2012)

Bout 12 mins to beer thirty


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !





hdm03 said:


> Hey





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I think that he might have set a new speed record with his first 7 posts in 62 minutes and then all of a sudden waking up face down in the swamp again.
> 
> Sometimes, you just realize that with the mentioned 7 posts that it was an accident looking for a place to happen.  You just don't outrun or outwit these "motorcycle Moderators" on here.  They are fast in getting to the scene of a crime even though they might have to travel through swamps, across lakes, on interstates, on dirt roads, across pastures, and even through downtown Atlanta during rush hour traffic,  but they never fail to get their culprits.
> 
> This one appears to be good going on the mods part.





mudracing101 said:


> Got busy, ready for five. That horseshoe game at 12 last night now dont seem like it was such a good idea. I faintly remember when we won running around hi-fiving my partner yelling we are King, its good to be King. I'm getting to old.


 I sure wish I coulda seen that!
You 'bout ready?


slip said:


> Anyone else having a hard time getting a page to load? Blank screen and real slow?


 nope.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Keebs , you gettin bout ready, i'll feel better with a drank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Anyone else having a hard time getting a page to load? Blank screen and real slow?





It was slooooooooooow, but it's finally up to speed???




Good day all you 9 to 5 er's !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Latey ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , you gettin bout ready, i'll feel better with a drank


 Pay ATTENTION!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> It was slooooooooooow, but it's finally up to speed???
> Good day all you 9 to 5 er's !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Anyone else having a hard time getting a page to load? Blank screen and real slow?



Slip, if this thing got any slower, it would be walking backwards.  I got offline for a couple of minutes and then it took me several minutes to be able to log back on.  The screen seems to have a mind of its own for the past 30 minutes or so.

Gremlins have invaded it seems.  It must have had something to do with the mustard !!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he opens a bidness Seth is the only kind of sessetary that Ms. Dawn would allow him to keep...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2012)

5:16   oh...wrong thread


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Sittin at a bar on the inside


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> 5:16   oh...wrong thread



It happens, specially if ya eat often


----------



## cramer (Jun 13, 2012)

I can't wait 'til tomorrow


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


got butter?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hiya, Quackbro!
Hows thangs in the salt mine?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> got butter?




But of course !! 




rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Quackbro!
> Hows thangs in the salt mine?






We're still here !!!  One of our largest customers papermill exploded last week (Sartell, Minnesota) killing one and injurying several has really slowed us down, will be seeing alot of down time again this year, not sure how much longer we can keep this up???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But of course !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, thats terrible.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But of course !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats bad in both directions


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thats bad in both directions






Yes it is.  Word I got is they don't know when the plant is going to start back up and alot of people are unemployed there.  Sartell is/was the largest employer in the area.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're still here !!!  One of our largest customers papermill exploded last week (Sartell, Minnesota) killing one and injurying several has really slowed us down, will be seeing alot of down time again this year, not sure how much longer we can keep this up???


That's not good!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2012)

What's up idjits?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What's up idjits?



waiting on a Arby's large roast beef and some tater cakes. Beeper has gone off all evening, but haven't had to go back in yet.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What's up idjits?



Watchin the world grow dark






An drinkin a beer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Watchin the world grow dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drink a few for me. I'm takin' meds and can't drink til I'm done with em. Last time I decided to drink while taking 'scripts, well, Emily sure is a cutie....

(I feel like I need to clarify that the meds made my anti-baby pills useless. Not that I was extra freaky deaky....)


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Drink a few for me. I'm takin' meds and can't drink til I'm done with em. Last time I decided to drink while taking 'scripts, well, Emily sure is a cutie....



Sooo..... pharmacology class has already started?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Drink a few for me. I'm takin' meds and can't drink til I'm done with em. Last time I decided to drink while taking 'scripts, well, Emily sure is a cutie....



It comed to mind that mebbe your plannin skills shouldnt be compromised.  Thats basically how one of my buddies got his lil boy


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sooo..... pharmacology class has already started?



 Not yet. I'm on anti-biotics. Pharmacology starts in Aug


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> It comed to mind that mebbe your plannin skills shouldnt be compromised.  Thats basically how one of my buddies got his lil boy



Oh, my bad! I guess Anatomy and Physiology class is first.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Drink a few for me. I'm takin' meds and can't drink til I'm done with em. Last time I decided to drink while taking 'scripts, well, Emily sure is a cutie....
> 
> (I feel like I need to clarify that the meds made my anti-baby pills useless. Not that I was extra freaky deaky....)



The clarifyer helped


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> It comed to mind that mebbe your plannin skills shouldnt be compromised.  Thats basically how one of my buddies got his lil boy



My plannin' skills are awful 



Hankus said:


> The clarifyer helped



Glad it helped...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, my bad! I guess Anatomy and Physiology class is first.



A&P always had the best labs


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Not yet. I'm on anti-biotics. Pharmacology starts in Aug



alpha 1 and 2, Beta 1 and 2, adrenergic, cholinergic, muscarinic, nicotinic, sympathomimetics, and Acetylcholine. Keep those straight as to which drugs affect which receptors and it'll be a breeze.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, my bad! I guess Anatomy and Physiology class is first.



 Eh, I already got all that covered


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Wassa highball....in bartender terms


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> alpha 1 and 2, Beta 1 and 2, adrenergic, cholinergic, muscarinic, nicotinic, sympathomimetics, and Acetylcholine. Keep those straight as to which drugs affect which receptors and it'll be a breeze.



Uh, I'm sorry, but was I supposed to take German before or after Pharma? Cause, uh...I don't think I unnerstand the words that are comin' outta yer mouth


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Drink a few for me. I'm takin' meds and can't drink til I'm done with em. Last time I decided to drink while taking 'scripts, well, Emily sure is a cutie....
> 
> (I feel like I need to clarify that the meds made my anti-baby pills useless. Not that I was extra freaky deaky....)


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> A&P always had the best labs



I dunno. Having to dissect a pickled cat that got moldy by the end of the term was pretty disgusting. I can smell the formaldehyde just thinking out it.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Eh, I already got all that covered



I thought that when I took A&P


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wassa highball....in bartender terms



Uh, a type of glass? That's all I know....

I ain't been to a bar in a long time  Gawd I'm so boring....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. Having to dissect a pickled cat that got moldy by the end of the term was pretty disgusting. I can smell the formaldehyde just thinking out it.



That was kinda weird werent it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, a type of glass? That's all I know....
> 
> I ain't been to a bar in a long time  Gawd I'm so boring....



I thought it was a type of duck callin method 

I was in one today


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I was wonderin' when you were gonna show up! 



Hankus said:


> I thought that when I took A&P


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That was kinda weird werent it



Well, in High school the cheerleaders copied off my paper. In college, the hot chicks wanted me to dissect their cats for them. I didn't mind.

Wait.....that don't sound right.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I thought it was a type of duck callin method
> 
> I was in one today



Braggart! 



rhbama3 said:


> Well, in High school the cheerleaders copied off my paper. In college, the hot chicks wanted me to dissect their cats for them. I didn't mind.
> 
> Wait.....that don't sound right.



Uh....er....well...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I was wonderin' when you were gonna show up!






Been waitin on you !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, in High school the cheerleaders copied off my paper. In college, the hot chicks wanted me to dissect their cats for them. I didn't mind.
> 
> Wait.....that don't sound right.



 herd dat 



Sugar Plum said:


> Braggart!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....er....well...



Im goin back tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey bamer.......heard Offspring today an the first thought I had was....wonder if bamer dances to thisun........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been waitin on you !!!



I'm here!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm here!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey bamer.......heard Offspring today an the first thought I had was....wonder if bamer dances to thisun........



Had the greatest hits CD in the truck today!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wassa highball....in bartender terms



Fergit I asked  Must be a jillion different things


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 13, 2012)

Babies bed time. Back later


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm here!!!



But do you know where that is?


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2012)

Justa nother very odd day in the neighborhood i see ...


Hows yall this evenin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Justa nother very odd day in the neighborhood i see ...
> 
> 
> Hows yall this evenin



Doin aright I rekon. You?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Evenin` folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Doin aright I rekon. You?


S'all good here...


Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Justa nother very odd day in the neighborhood i see ...
> 
> 
> Hows yall this evenin



Naw, it was actually quite entertaining. Don't know who Jebediah One Eye was, but he managed to tell Artmom she was hot right before he got judee chopped, ninjee chopped, scattered, covered, and smothered.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> But do you know where that is?



I'm assuming he's laid back in the recliner snoring with his phone set on a weather ap of some sort. It's his thing.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, it was actually quite entertaining. Don't know who Jebediah One Eye was, but he managed to tell Artmom she was hot right before he got judee chopped, ninjee chopped, scattered, covered, and smothered.



Things that make you go hmmmm.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, it was actually quite entertaining. Don't know who Jebediah One Eye was, but he managed to tell Artmom she was hot right before he got judee chopped, ninjee chopped, scattered, covered, and smothered.


That Unibrow was kind of disturbing!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That Unibrow was kind of disturbing!!



Jus "kind of"  Youve seen too much in your time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

Anybody heard from idjit Otis ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from idjit Otis ???



Not in the last few days. 

Bout time to hit the waterbed. See ya'll later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not in the last few days.
> 
> Bout time to hit the waterbed. See ya'll later!





'Night Pookie!!!  Think I'll read a book . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Night Pookie!!!  Think I'll read a book . . .



Git a picher book


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus "kind of"  Youve seen too much in your time


I have seen a lot!!



rhbama3 said:


> Not in the last few days.
> 
> Bout time to hit the waterbed. See ya'll later!


Later Robert!!............Hope the beeper is silent till morning!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2012)

Imma sacker in perty qwik yallses


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Imma sacker in perty qwik yallses


Same here!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Git a picher book






mebbe . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 13, 2012)

omg did u guys see that unicornhis horn was so shiny!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> omg did u guys see that unicornhis horn was so shiny!






Did you find my stash again ???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did you find my stash again ???



sorry you 4got to lock the basement


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2012)

Thirstday Thursday has arrived and here is the starting liquid


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday Gobblin.

I need some of your coffee this morning to get my rear in gear so that I can put the pedal to the metal.  I just don't know if I should scratch my watch or wind my rear.  So many decisions this early is hard on my brain. 

Ya'll have a good one and pass it on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did you find my stash again ???





Seth carter said:


> sorry you 4got to lock the basement



NOTE TO QUACK........RULE #1, DON'T FORGET TO LOCK THE BASEMENT !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2012)

Ive been screen blocked


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ive been screen blocked



Is that better than bleen socked?

morning EE and Hankus.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Good mornin Ery Buddy!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

Mornin everybody..


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm here...I think...Morning ya'll! waitin on the coffee to take full effect -


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

GOOD MORNING GON  drivelers

Lets knock this day out and i'll be outa here


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON  drivelers
> 
> Lets knock this day out and i'll be outa here



Yoo off tomorrow aint ya.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> I'm here...I think...Morning ya'll! waitin on the coffee to take full effect -



Ya ever see the McDonalds commercial where the guy is a real grump til he gets his coffee.  That is me!  2 cups in and starting to feel better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yoo off tomorrow aint ya.



Yes sir, and it feels gooooooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ya ever see the McDonalds commercial where the guy is a real grump til he gets his coffee.  That is me!  2 cups in and starting to feel better.



Oh, Artmom is never grumpy just vewy vewy QUIET in the mornings and prefer everyone else is too - until second cup down the hatch, as well...

After that, it's all good: coffee is my only vice - I live off the stuff!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Oh, Artmom is never grumpy just vewy vewy QUIET in the mornings and prefer everyone else is too - until second cup down the hatch, as well...
> 
> After that, it's all good: coffee is my only vice - I live off the stuff!



my bad.......... good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

Drum roll please...........................................mornin evabody


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, and it feels gooooooooooooooooooooooood.



  got big plans?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Drum roll please...........................................mornin evabody



What up Blood?


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> my bad.......... good morning



what a gentleman! Morning to you too...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

Grrrr....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> What up Blood?



Aaww just hangin like a hair in a biscuit brother


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> got big plans?



Kinda big for me, Son is coming home for a week or so. He's in the AirForce and its been a long time


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....



Now what's all this growlin' about, friend?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> what a gentleman! Morning to you too...










Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....


Mornin grumpy


blood on the ground said:


> Aaww just hangin like a hair in a biscuit brother



Speakin of bisquits, wheres Keebs i'm hungry.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Kinda big for me, Son is coming home for a week or so. He's in the AirForce and its been a long time





Where is he stationed?

I was in the Air Force. I was stationed at Langley in Hampton VA.  

I hope ya'll have a great weekend!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Now what's all this growlin' about, friend?





Ain`t had coffee and happy pill yet. Feels like armadiller diggin` new home under toof. Computer runnin` slower`n wet gunpowder.

Mornin`...


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

Ya'll give my regards to RH, Quack, Keebs, Slip, and Sterlo if they stop by...I've got a family obligation today and have to get going. Wish I could stay and sit a spell with ya'll: mudracin' - hope you and your son have a fantastic visit during his time home. I have the highest admiration and greatest respect for all of our servicemembers in every branch of the military.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

Whew had to jump back in here that Free Lunch thread is heatin up.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t had coffee and happy pill yet. Feels like armadiller diggin` new home under toof. Computer runnin` slower`n wet gunpowder.
> 
> Mornin`...



Well in that case: I'd be hollering and growlin' too! okay: Artmom says you are justified and are allowed to be grouchy today until around nine-ish. Then, it's all smiles and happy sentiments, on the board -right?


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 14, 2012)

Good morning.

On my second cup so I'm mostly quiet and not much grumpier than usual.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t had coffee and happy pill yet. *Feels like armadiller diggin` new home under toof*. Computer runnin` slower`n wet gunpowder.
> 
> Mornin`...



Nic, you sure gotta way of splainin things.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Well in that case: I'd be hollering and growlin' too! okay: Artmom says you are justified and are allowed to be grouchy today until around nine-ish. Then, it's all smiles and happy sentiments, on the board -right?





Yes`m....


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Whew had to jump back in here that Free Lunch thread is heatin up.



OMG! as a teacher - I KNEW not to even begin readin' that one  - just by the title: DON'T even GET me STARTED!!! Blood pressure started inchin up the moment I saw it.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Whew had to jump back in here that Free Lunch thread is heatin up.



Aint no doubt.  I have learned to pick-n-choose which ones I wann jump in.  Some Woody's folks get there nickers in a twist over anything.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Good morning.
> 
> On my second cup so I'm mostly quiet and not much grumpier than usual.




I've always found you quite agreeable  Good morning to you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin grumpy
> 
> 
> Speakin of bisquits, wheres Keebs i'm hungry.


mornin mud


Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t had coffee and happy pill yet. Feels like armadiller diggin` new home under toof. Computer runnin` slower`n wet gunpowder.
> 
> Mornin`...


great D scription Nic 


Artmom said:


> Ya'll give my regards to RH, Quack, Keebs, Slip, and Sterlo if they stop by...I've got a family obligation today and have to get going. Wish I could stay and sit a spell with ya'll: mudracin' - hope you and your son have a fantastic visit during his time home. I have the highest admiration and greatest respect for all of our servicemembers in every branch of the military.


what about lil o me


NOYDB said:


> Good morning.
> mernin
> On my second cup so I'm mostly quiet and not much grumpier than usual.


 cwoffee good


pstrahin said:


> Nic, you sure gotta way of splainin things.



amen


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> OMG! as a teacher - I KNEW not to even begin readin' that one  - just by the title: DON'T even GET me STARTED!!! Blood pressure started inchin up the moment I saw it.



Thank you for being a teacher.  As a dad of 4, I am extremely appreciative of teachers that care about what they do and are not just there for a job.  I have known a few that go above and beyond and truly make a difference.  If you can get beyond the jerky parents, ya got it whooped!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes`m....



Now see there, dear, you feel better already dontcha? 

just say yes

My work here is done!Later ya'll!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin mud
> 
> great D scription Nic
> 
> ...



*AND* you TOO  - 
Didn't mean to overlook anyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2012)

Mornin peoples.....feelin a little under the weather myself, terrible cold/cough (mainly @ night time) 

Hope all is well!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Now see there, dear, you feel better already dontcha?
> 
> just say yes
> 
> My work here is done!Later ya'll!





Yes.


You have a good day, Sarah.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON  drivelers
> 
> Lets knock this day out and i'll be outa here



It's not polite to brag 


Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....



I see that hole in your mouth still hurts? 



blood on the ground said:


> Aaww just hangin like a hair in a biscuit brother










Workin2Hunt said:


> Whew had to jump back in here that Free Lunch thread is heatin up.



I hide in here all the time, or at least I did when J O E was here...2 days, but he scared me



pstrahin said:


> Aint no doubt.  I have learned to pick-n-choose which ones I wann jump in.  Some Woody's folks get there nickers in a twist over anything.





MORNIN' FOLKS!!! It's Thirsty Thursday


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Thank you for being a teacher.  As a dad of 4, I am extremely appreciative of teachers that care about what they do and are not just there for a job.  I have known a few that go above and beyond and truly make a difference.  If you can get beyond the jerky parents, ya got it whooped!



Many thanks! Oh, it's all good. I really can't complain. I feel very fortunate to have a job and we generally have great parents at our school. The furlough days (ten unpaid days this year and last), however = I WILL complain about. Not easy for anyone (least of all a single parent)...

I knew once they opened the door to allow it - it would set a precedent = and forever more, it will be quite easy for the state gov't to take as many days as they feel are necessary - yet we are always expected to uphold our end of the contract to the letter. I'd better stop now! sigh...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

I pity da fool.......... (where's the Mr. T smilie?)


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Many thanks! Oh, it's all good. I really can't complain. I feel very fortunate to have a job and we generally have great parents at our school. The furlough days (ten unpaid days this year and last), however = I WILL complain about. Not easy for anyone (least of all a single parent)...
> 
> I knew once they opened the door to allow it - it would set a precedent = and forever more, it will be quite easy for the state gov't to take as many days as they feel are necessary - yet we are always expected to uphold our end of the contract to the letter. I'd better stop now! sigh...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> OMG! as a teacher - I KNEW not to even begin readin' that one  - just by the title: DON'T even GET me STARTED!!! Blood pressure started inchin up the moment I saw it.


 
I know what you mean.



pstrahin said:


> Aint no doubt.  I have learned to pick-n-choose which ones I wann jump in.  Some Woody's folks get there nickers in a twist over anything.







pstrahin said:


> Thank you for being a teacher.  As a dad of 4, I am extremely appreciative of teachers that care about what they do and are not just there for a job.  I have known a few that go above and beyond and truly make a difference.  If you can get beyond the jerky parents, ya got it whooped!



X2


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I pity da fool.......... (where's the Mr. T smilie?)



 That thread is gonna end up in the PF before you know it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whassamatta W2H? You skeered to go toe to toe with a little Arkansas Commie?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Where is he stationed?
> 
> I was in the Air Force. I was stationed at Langley in Hampton VA.
> 
> I hope ya'll have a great weekend!!


He's at Keesler and then going to Montgomery, i think its Maxwell, Hunter AFB



Artmom said:


> Ya'll give my regards to RH, Quack, Keebs, Slip, and Sterlo if they stop by...I've got a family obligation today and have to get going. Wish I could stay and sit a spell with ya'll: mudracin' - hope you and your son have a fantastic visit during his time home. I have the highest admiration and greatest respect for all of our servicemembers in every branch of the military.


Thank you


blood on the ground said:


> mornin mud
> 
> great D scription Nic
> 
> ...


Morning Blood


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin peoples.....feelin a little under the weather myself, terrible cold/cough (mainly @ night time)
> 
> Hope all is well!!!!


 Jeffro... hate to hear that bud, i aint worth killin when i'm sick.



GrlsHnt2 said:


> It's not polite to brag
> 
> 
> I see that hole in your mouth still hurts?
> ...


Mornin



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I pity da fool.......... (where's the Mr. T smilie?)



Mornin Mexican


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That thread is gonna end up in the PF before you know it.



Let me go check it out before it gets moved or goes poof.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> *AND* you TOO  -
> Didn't mean to overlook anyone


 thank ya thank ya 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin peoples.....feelin a little under the weather myself, terrible cold/cough (mainly @ night time)
> 
> Hope all is well!!!!


mornin Jeff hope ya get better


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I pity da fool.......... (where's the Mr. T smilie?)



you got another mohawk didnt ya?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



thats tooooo much salt keebolishus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Mexican



That's Messican....Get it right..


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's Nic...I needa talk to him. Went to the dentist yesterday and by the time she was done with me I needed some of his meds


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Where's Nic...I needa talk to him. Went to the dentist yesterday and by the time she was done with me I needed some of his meds



You do realize that the initials behind a Dentists name is DDS, and not DOT, right? Those jack hammers could be rough on a set of teeth..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's Messican....Get it right..



Mornin Messican


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that the initials behind a Dentists name is DDS, and not DOT, right? Those jack hammers could be rough on a set of teeth..



I told the assistant I could still feel my mouth but it was almost 5 so the dentist wanted to go ahead and start. She didn't get far. I had to have 3 shots before it finally was numb. She snatched my head in directions I didn't know it would go. And then I had to pay her for her services 

Today is all about not going back to her office to do the same to her...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

did the one eye feller really get banned?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Where's Nic...I needa talk to him. Went to the dentist yesterday and by the time she was done with me I needed some of his meds





At your service...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Messican



Mernin Mudhole...



GrlsHnt2 said:


> I told the assistant I could still feel my mouth but it was almost 5 so the dentist wanted to go ahead and start. She didn't get far. I had to have 3 shots before it finally was numb. She snatched my head in directions I didn't know it would go. And then I had to pay her for her services
> 
> Today is all about not going back to her office to do the same to her...



Sounds like my kind of woma,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,dentist!!! 



blood on the ground said:


> did the one eye feller really get banned?







Nicodemus said:


> At your service...



Hey Nic!!! I need you to move a thread to the political forum...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Mudhole...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bet I know which one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet I know which one.



If you move it I'll buy your LUNCH next time I'm down...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you move it I'll buy your LUNCH next time I'm down...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

The other evening my wife said she heard what sounded like goats out behind the house.  Last night my son and I went out to shoot our bows and there was a doe and 2 fawns in the field.  I think Becky heard the fawns bleating for mama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> The other evening my wife said she heard what sounded like goats out behind the house.  Last night my son and I went out to shoot our bows and there was a doe and 2 fawns in the field.  I think Becky heard the fawns bleating for mama.



That's pretty cool. 

Which one did you put in the cooler?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> Which one did you put in the cooler?


 
All of 'em!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I told the assistant I could still feel my mouth but it was almost 5 so the dentist wanted to go ahead and start. She didn't get far. I had to have 3 shots before it finally was numb. She snatched my head in directions I didn't know it would go. And then I had to pay her for her services
> 
> Today is all about not going back to her office to do the same to her...



 Sounds like you might need to find a new dentist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sounds like you might need to find a new dentist.



Boy, you picked up on that one right quick like didn't you?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 14, 2012)

How yall doin


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> How yall doin



Gettin by without shovin.  

You?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Gettin by without shovin.
> 
> You?



As usual Bald and Beautiful


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> How yall doin



Mornin Charlie. Hows that pup doing?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> How yall doin



GOBBLE GOBBLe GOBBle GOBble GObble Gobble gobble


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Morning 

Miguel,
    We need to get together and go catch some bronzeback trout. 

.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Morning
> 
> Miguel,
> We need to get together and go catch some bronzeback trout.
> ...



Good Grief. Can you believe that??


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON  drivelers
> 
> Lets knock this day out and i'll be outa here



It's good to be the King


----------



## baldfish (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Charlie. Hows that pup doing?



He is doing good now that he is going thru Sit Means Sit. That collars is the little Minions steeringwheel/remote control
As you can see in the avy he kinda likes to jump in water  



Hankus said:


> GOBBLE GOBBLe GOBBle GOBble GObble Gobble gobble



I need to fight one of them around a campfire soon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> He is doing good now that he is going thru Sit Means Sit. That collars is the little Minions steeringwheel/remote control
> As you can see in the avy he kinda likes to jump in water


Don't worry, when he finally gets it he'll bruise his rump slammin the ground so fast and hard when you give the command..


----------



## baldfish (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't worry, when he finally gets it he'll bruise his rump slammin the ground so fast and hard when you give the command..



Before we started them classes he knew the commands but had that teenage attitude We is correcting that fast


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's good to be the King





Having puter problems last two days. Real slow when on this forum.

Anyone else?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> As usual Bald and Beautiful


 yeah you are!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Having puter problems last two days. Real slow when on this forum.
> 
> Anyone else?


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=694472


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Before we started them classes he knew the commands but had that teenage attitude We is correcting that fast



After two years old they work like a fine clock. However, don't let a squirrel get in mines sight when trying to hold him in a stay command. He'll stay but talk about locked on and shakin like an oak tree in an earthquake ready to go!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah you are!



What up Sweetie havent had me a Keebs hung in awhile gonna have to fix that


----------



## baldfish (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After two years old they work like a fine clock. However, don't let a squirrel get in mines sight when trying to hold him in a stay command. He'll stay but talk about locked on and shakin like an oak tree in an earthquake ready to go!!!!



I am just for mine to slow down a little. He's got so much energy. On a off day I take him run two miles,then have him retrieve off the dock 30 -40 times and then jump in and swim with him. It does not wear him out. Get home from doing all that he starts pullin out the toys to play with


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> What up Sweetie havent had me a Keebs hung in awhile _*gonna have to fix that*_


I agree!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I agree!



May Suprise ya one day and show up out of the blue


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> May Suprise ya one day and show up out of the blue


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> I am just for mine to slow down a little. He's got so much energy. On a off day I take him run two miles,then have him retrieve off the dock 30 -40 times and then jump in and swim with him. It does not wear him out. Get home from doing all that he starts pullin out the toys to play with



When you were lookin for a Boykin did I mention they are 100% wide open with tons of energy? 

That too slows down a little after two years old.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Having puter problems last two days. Real slow when on this forum.
> 
> Anyone else?



yes, but only when im drivelin with all you idjits . anyother thread i can move right along.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=694472



Morning Keebs. Took 5 minutes to get here. 



blood on the ground said:


> yes, but only when im drivelin with all you idjits . anyother thread i can move right along.



Morning Blood. Same here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Moanin....


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin....



Mornin.  Just made a fresh pot, ya need a splash?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Morning Keebs. Took 5 minutes to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Blood. Same here.


its the mods, they are trying to break up the tea party


rhbama3 said:


> Moanin....



mernin sir.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin.  Just made a fresh pot, ya need a splash?



Naw, still sipping on this first cup. 
Don't you hate it when someone beeps you at 1am to tell you that you DON'T have to come in?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin....



Mornin'



pstrahin said:


> Mornin.  Just made a fresh pot, ya need a splash?



Yes.  



rhbama3 said:


> Naw, still sipping on this first cup.
> Don't you hate it when someone beeps you at 1am to tell you that you DON'T have to come in?



NO


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, when you put it lik that....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's good to be the King


Mornin Les


rhbama3 said:


> Moanin....



mornin Bamer


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Morning Keebs. Took 5 minutes to get here.
> Morning Blood. Same here.


 I sowwy...................... but weren't it worth it? 


rhbama3 said:


> Moanin....





rhbama3 said:


> Naw, still sipping on this first cup.
> Don't you hate it when someone beeps you at 1am to tell you that you DON'T have to come in?


 that ain't funny............


mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy...................... but weren't it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> that ain't funny............



ready for lunch


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm thinking i'll stop on the way to wok and pick up some chinese chicky wings and house special lo mein.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ready for lunch


I'm going with Bama!


rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking i'll stop on the way to wok and pick up some chinese chicky wings and house special lo mein.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

turkey samiches fer a late , late lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> turkey samiches fer a late , late lunch


 very late for you, what's up?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> very late for you, what's up?



had to get some things ordered this morning, just runnin behind..........off


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> had to get some things ordered this morning, just runnin behind..........off


 gotcha!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Woke up with a headache, drank coffee, water, took advil, still have a headache.  Wife said first time she saw this head she knew it was gonna gimme trouble.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Woke up with a headache, drank coffee, water, took advil, still have a headache.  Wife said first time she saw this head she knew it was gonna gimme trouble.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Blimpis antipasto salad and some white chocolate macadamis cookies


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

Pork chop, pinto beans w/ hot sauce, zuchini, stuffing and a slice of onion.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

another run of baked cheekun, yellar rice & butter beans


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Blimpis antipasto salad and some white chocolate macadamis cookies



mmmmmm coooookkkies



Keebs said:


> another run of baked cheekun, yellar rice & butter beans



Butterbeans....you gonna be cropdustin this afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> mmmmmm coooookkkies
> 
> 
> 
> Butterbeans....you gonna be cropdustin this afternoon


 mehbe...............


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> mmmmmm coooookkkies
> 
> 
> 
> Butterbeans....you gonna be cropdustin this afternoon



You caint talk....you loaded the pinto cannon.

Ham and cheese sammich, at the desk.  Still tryin to close out May.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You caint talk....you loaded the pinto cannon.



And it's already rumblin, won't be long now


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> And it's already rumblin, won't be long now


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ham and cheese sammich, at the desk.  Still tryin to close out May.



Don't even try to convince us you workin'....playing on the internets


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2012)

Quick fly by...afternoon all yee thirsty thursday drivellers!~


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...afternoon all yee thirsty thursday drivellers!~



Hiya Bonesy!  

Thought I would fly by too, while I had a semi quiet moment!  It's almost the weekend!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Thanks Keebles, I feel better already.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Don't even try to convince us you workin'....playing on the internets



 am too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...afternoon all yee thirsty thursday drivellers!~


get back ta work idjit 


fitfabandfree said:


> Hiya Bonesy!
> 
> Thought I would fly by too, while I had a semi quiet moment!  It's almost the weekend!



Booooo that jus puts us closer ta mundy womenz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> And it's already rumblin, won't be long now



Frag alert !!!!! Frag alert !!!! 

Oh wait?? Yep, I got the 'r' in there...


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

someone shoot me...PLEASE!

Waiting on 5 o'clock. Going to raid my medicine cabinet, grab an ice pack and hit the sack


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> someone shoot me...PLEASE!
> 
> Waiting on 5 o'clock. Going to raid my medicine cabinet, grab an ice pack and hit the sack





Toofache?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> someone shoot me...PLEASE!
> 
> Waiting on 5 o'clock. Going to raid my medicine cabinet, grab an ice pack and hit the sack



jus take a goodys and drink a tall boy thatl help ya push through it... be a man, womenz!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Toofache?





blood on the ground said:


> jus take a goodys and drink a tall boy thatl help ya push through it... be a man, womenz!



Went to dentist yesterday...tooth was broken and she didn't want to crown it because she thought she could fix it with a filling, but it took some work. 

My mouth is killing me!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Went to dentist yesterday...tooth was broken and she didn't want to crown it because she thought she could fix it with a filling, but it took some work.
> 
> My mouth is killing me!!!



I know I seen your post this morning. just going on with ya, hope you get better.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Went to dentist yesterday...tooth was broken and she didn't want to crown it because she thought she could fix it with a filling, but it took some work.
> 
> My mouth is killing me!!!





I know the feelin` and I hate it for you. Since my tooth is now in my pocket, it ain`t hurtin` no more, but where it lived for many years is still hurtin` me. Pain killer helps, but when it wears off, it ain`t much fun. Bein` a girl, you probably don`t want it pulled.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I know the feelin` and I hate it for you. Since my tooth is now in my pocket, it ain`t hurtin` no more, but where it lived for many years is still hurtin` me. Pain killer helps, but when it wears off, it ain`t much fun. Bein` a girl, you probably don`t want it pulled.



My husband said "tell her to pull it" It is the first molar back on the bottom. I said heck no you would see a hole every time I smile. 

I have some pain meds at home waiting on me


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I know the feelin` and I hate it for you. *Since my tooth is now in my pocket, it ain`t hurtin` no more*, but where it lived for many years is still hurtin` me. Pain killer helps, but when it wears off, it ain`t much fun. Bein` a girl, you probably don`t want it pulled.



Another Nic-ism........We could write all these down, put em in a book and make a million.  

GrlsHnt2 - Sorry your havin a bad day.  I hope the toof feels better SOON!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> My husband said "tell her to pull it" It is the first molar back on the bottom. I said heck no *you would see a hole every time I smile.*
> 
> I have some pain meds at home waiting on me



 In some parts of the country that is sessy!

Ya know,  the toof brush was invented in WV...

Anywhere else, ida been a teef brush.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hiya Bonesy!
> 
> Thought I would fly by too, while I had a semi quiet moment!  It's almost the weekend!



Yup.,..can't hardly wait!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> get back ta work idjit
> 
> 
> Booooo that jus puts us closer ta mundy womenz



  Ooops!  My bad!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Another Nic-ism........We could write all these down, put em in a book and make a million.
> 
> GrlsHnt2 - Sorry your havin a bad day.  I hope the toof feels better SOON!





I`m all for money!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Yup.,..can't hardly wait!



Me either!  I'm back on the road again.  This time just to Lake Oconee to watch a murder... errrr wedding!  Should be some good fun for those of us not doing it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

its Flag day


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Ooops!  My bad!



No problem lillady. 

Hey did you hear about the black bear getting hit just outside of Dallas on 278 last weekend? I have been in Paulding all my life and aint never seen no bear!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> No problem lillady.
> 
> Hey did you hear about the black bear getting hit just outside of Dallas on 278 last weekend? I have been in Paulding all my life and aint never seen no bear!



I feller my wife works with has lived in GA all his life and argued that there are no bear in Georgia at all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I feller my wife works with has lived in GA all his life and argued that there are no bear in Georgia at all.



there plenty of bear in GA, I just never seen one in Paulding before. a short drive north and we have a deer/bear season.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> In some parts of the country that is sessy!
> 
> Ya know,  the toof brush was invented in WV...
> 
> Anywhere else, ida been a teef brush.



In some parts of the country it's a pre-requisite for a job


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> No problem lillady.
> 
> Hey did you hear about the black bear getting hit just outside of Dallas on 278 last weekend? I have been in Paulding all my life and aint never seen no bear!



NO WAY!!!  All the excitin stuff happens when I am out of town!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2012)

Mornin yall ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2012)

pretty good thunder boomer just cranked up here at da Big House.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Frag alert !!!!! Frag alert !!!!



Well not realizing that my boss had put one of the visiting ladies from corporate in the office beside me and thinking i had my corner of the building to myself as usual, I let it loose and I hear a voice next door say "oh my". Oh well she'll be back in KS tomorrow, no harm no foul.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Well not realizing that my boss had put one of the visiting ladies from corporate in the office beside me and thinking i had my corner of the building to myself as usual, I let it loose and I hear a voice next door say "oh my". Oh well she'll be back in KS tomorrow, no harm no foul.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am going to the free lunches thread...if not back in 20 minutes, follow the trail and come save me.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I am going to the free lunches thread...if not back in 20 minutes, follow the trail and come save me.



I stopped in there, it wernt purdy!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

I made it... it got a little ugly in there, but someone managed to calm it back down. But it added a little more evidence to my "some people are idiots" file


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I made it... it got a little ugly in there, but someone managed to calm it back down. But it added a little more evidence to my "some people are idiots" file



Glad ur back safe and sound.  We was fixin to get a posse together.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

I wanna do somethin different this weekend.  We are kinda stuck in a rut.  Yall got any suggestions.  Wifey wants to go to the beach, but I aint feelin that.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I wanna do somethin different this weekend.  We are kinda stuck in a rut.  Yall got any suggestions.  Wifey wants to go to the beach, but I aint feelin that.


River? Water park?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> River? Water park?




mebe.

Where is a water park?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Well not realizing that my boss had put one of the visiting ladies from corporate in the office beside me and thinking i had my corner of the building to myself as usual, I let it loose and I hear a voice next door say "oh my". Oh well she'll be back in KS tomorrow, no harm no foul.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> mebe.
> 
> Where is a water park?


Can't remember the name of the one in  Atlanta I went to, White Water maybe?  It was nice, but my all around favorite is Summer Waves over on Jekyll Island.
http://www.ultimatewaterpark.com/waterparks/find/georgia/


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can't remember the name of the one in  Atlanta I went to, White Water maybe?  It was nice, but my all around favorite is Summer Waves over on Jekyll Island.
> http://www.ultimatewaterpark.com/waterparks/find/georgia/



Thanks Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Thanks Keebs


 don't forget your camera!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can't remember the name of the one in  Atlanta I went to, White Water maybe?  It was nice, but my all around favorite is Summer Waves over on Jekyll Island.
> http://www.ultimatewaterpark.com/waterparks/find/georgia/



Don't go there...folks tee tee in the water


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Don't go there...folks tee tee in the water



Speaking from experience


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Don't go there...folks tee tee in the water





tanx for the heads up.  Don't care much for swimmin with tee tee.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

Been busy , fixing to get worse , fill ya'll in when i can.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Speaking from experience



NO COMMENT


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed there have been 3,794 views to this thread, but only 595 posts?

whats your take on that?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Has anyone else noticed there have been 3,794 views to this thread, but only 595 posts?
> 
> whats your take on that?



I think most start reading and when they can't keep up or have no clue what's goin on they bail.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> NO COMMENT





How is your toof?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I think most start reading and when they can't keep up or have no clue what's goin on they bail.



I still have no clue whats goin on in here


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Don't go there...folks tee tee in the water


 which one do they NOT go in?


mudracing101 said:


> Been busy , fixing to get worse , fill ya'll in when i can.


you getting any rain? radar looks gnarly!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Has anyone else noticed there have been 3,794 views to this thread, but only 595 posts?
> 
> whats your take on that?



You never know who is lurking...........There are a lot of unregistered viewers that read this stuff as well!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You never know who is lurking...........There are a lot of unregistered viewers that read this stuff as well!!



There are alot of banned ones too..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You never know who is lurking...........There are a lot of unregistered viewers that read this stuff as well!!


 well hellloooooo RUTT!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> There are alot of banned ones too..


 now why would they care any more since they're banned?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> now why would they care any more since they're banned?



No rain just lightning right now


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Don't go ANYWHERE...folks tee tee in the water



There fixed it Keebs



Nicodemus said:


> How is your toof?



Not in my pocket 



mudracing101 said:


> I still have no clue whats goin on in here



I just follow the crowd...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> now why would they care any more since they're banned?



Not quite sure but they keep tryin to sneak back in..


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not quite sure but they keep tryin to sneak back in..



Yep, he prolly has his EYE on us right now.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

who was that guy?

Les?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm gone ya'll have a good one. Hopefully see everyone Monday


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> who was that guy?
> 
> Les?



Either Les or J O E.  I thank they be the same!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Either Les or J O E.  I thank they be the same!



Then why's one of em still here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Don't go there...folks tee tee in the water



You mean they don't use the dye that turns the water red around someone that does that?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yep, he prolly has his EYE on us right now.







GrlsHnt2 said:


> who was that guy?
> 
> Les?



Ding ding we may have a winner, white chocolate macadamia cookies on the way.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean they don't use the dye that turns the water red around someone that does that?



That stuff is hard to rinse off.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gone ya'll have a good one. Hopefully see everyone Monday


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hot diggidy dog...5:00 and I am headed home to get some relief from this toothache.

Yall have a good un, see you on the flip side...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

Later youins!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm sittin at a bar on the inside


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm sittin at a bar on the inside


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Sup lady  an I got the musical control


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sup lady  an I got the musical control



Whoa....drinkin' IN a bar and control of the music? 

I need a bowin' down smiley...

Just finished supper. Loaded baked taters. Super easy and fillin'.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

grrr...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> grrr...



Oh go take a pill and hush.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh go take a pill and hush.





You da nurse! You got to be nice!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2012)

Zoom Zoom    Just a quick fly by!   Carry on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmm . . .



Can you get to Facebook from there?  I posted video of your god-dawg picking blueberries tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Can you get to Facebook from there?  I posted video of your god-dawg picking blueberries tonight.





Nope, will check it out in the morn !!!   I'm still laughing at Mason and the toilet paper !!! 


Showed it to Dawn this morning, "Awwwww, look at him"  She 'bout died laughing !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2012)

Been a busy one.  Sitting down to quench that Thursday thirst.   Glad to see Hankus is Drankus tonight.  Several have a three day.  The nurse needs nursing.  The mods flew through to check on the misbehaving.  Keebnotinmypool is searching for the red dye.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2012)

ham and pepper jack cheese sammich with a handful of pickled jalapeno slices AND the last of my jar of pickled okra.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wendy's low fat baconator and fries . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2012)

Grabbed a Chick-fil-a deluxe.  First fast food in two months.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2012)

Slaw burger an a BL  Shore was good after feedin, squash pickin an piddlin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2012)

*Cough cough cough-sniffle sniffle-headache-cough cough*











  

Hey!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2012)

Marie Callendar cooked for us this evening!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> *Cough cough cough-sniffle sniffle-headache-cough cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You been mowing grass again??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> *Cough cough cough-sniffle sniffle-headache-cough cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evening, Jeff-ro! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Marie Callendar cooked for us this evening!!


She's a good cook! So are the Swanson's and Chef boy-ar-dee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ham and pepper jack cheese sammich with a handful of pickled jalapeno slices AND the last of my jar of pickled okra.



Flat iron steak on the Akorn grill, steamed squash out of the garden, cucumbers out of the garden mixed with some onions and apple cider vinegar and some cornbread muffins..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You been mowing grass again??



No sir.....been lookin at it though  

Howdy Mitch!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Jeff-ro!
> 
> She's a good cook! So are the Swanson's and Chef boy-ar-dee.



Mmmmmm, Chef boy-ar-dee!!! 

Evenin Robert!!! 

Caught this mess travelin in a car with my brother. Seems like he often comes down with something just as we have to travel together  Hopefully it's winding down


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> She's a good cook! So are the Swanson's and Chef boy-ar-dee.


From time to time we swap it up with the Stouffers!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir.....been lookin at it though
> 
> Howdy Mitch!!!
> 
> ...


Evening Jeff!!.........Is Jaguar home yet??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!.........Is Jaguar home yet??



Not yet....goin to pick him up Monday. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2012)

Slap wore down 

Taker easy RUTT, MC, Unk, C, bamer......yall in charge of the lights


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You da nurse! You got to be nice!



Not yet, I ain't 



Jeff C. said:


> *Cough cough cough-sniffle sniffle-headache-cough cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope ya feel better soon!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 14, 2012)

Feed on over here!!!

Buddy brung me a bag of fillets, said just season and throw in a hot pan with a splash of oil.
Wife was not sure so i took over.

She had never had homecooked fresh Mahi!!!
She has been converted and i am the man/fishcook. 
Nuttin' better than peas grits and mildly blackened Mahi 
and it was free!

how ya'll is


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Feed on over here!!!
> 
> Buddy brung me a bag of fillets, said just season and throw in a hot pan with a splash of oil.
> Wife was not sure so i took over.
> ...



JEALOUS


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2012)

Did y'all know....it's REALLY hard to come up with a list of 52 reason why ya love someone...

Really. Like, to actually write out a list. Psh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Feed on over here!!!
> 
> Buddy brung me a bag of fillets, said just season and throw in a hot pan with a splash of oil.
> Wife was not sure so i took over.
> ...


That sounds better than my ham samwich. 


Sugar Plum said:


> Did y'all know....it's REALLY hard to come up with a list of 52 reason why ya love someone...
> 
> Really. Like, to actually write out a list. Psh.


Why you gotta make things difficult? 
Here, let me google that for you....
http://ravensmom.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Slap wore down
> 
> Taker easy RUTT, MC, Unk, C, bamer......yall in charge of the lights



Take care Hank.....I'll holler later on sometime 



Sugar Plum said:


> Not yet, I ain't
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya feel better soon!



Thankya sweetheart! 



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Feed on over here!!!
> 
> Buddy brung me a bag of fillets, said just season and throw in a hot pan with a splash of oil.
> Wife was not sure so i took over.
> ...



Man o man~! 



Sugar Plum said:


> JEALOUS



X2



Sugar Plum said:


> Did y'all know....it's REALLY hard to come up with a list of 52 reason why ya love someone...
> 
> Really. Like, to actually write out a list. Psh.



 No wayyyy!!! 

Two or tree is all that's necessary


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Slap wore down
> 
> Taker easy RUTT, MC, Unk, C, bamer......yall in charge of the lights


Later Drankus!!..........I'm fading fast here!!



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Feed on over here!!!
> 
> Buddy brung me a bag of fillets, said just season and throw in a hot pan with a splash of oil.
> Wife was not sure so i took over.
> ...


Nothing like some fresh Mahi!!.......Sounds better than what I had!!



Sugar Plum said:


> Did y'all know....it's REALLY hard to come up with a list of 52 reason why ya love someone...
> 
> Really. Like, to actually write out a list. Psh.


I'm sure you will come up with something!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Did y'all know....it's REALLY hard to come up with a list of 52 reason why ya love someone...
> 
> Really. Like, to actually write out a list. Psh.





Well I can promise ya one thang, getting married for love just ain't worth it, IF there's a next time it's gonna be all about da MONEY !!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 14, 2012)

Love is one of those things that cannot be explained or put into words, it just is what it is.  Reason and logic do not enter into the equation of love.
I have no clue why my wife married me, other than my rugged good looks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Really??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Where'd erybody go ??


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

Not a good day....glad it is over...just.....difficult.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2012)

had a great day besides being draged over half of metter by a pit bull


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Not a good day....glad it is over...just.....difficult.





Sorry to hear .  Hello stranger, good to see ya !! 





Seth carter said:


> had a great day besides being draged over half of metter by a pit bull






Now THIS I gotta hear . . .


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Not a good day....glad it is over...just.....difficult.


Sorry to hear that Artmom, hopefully a better tomorrow.


Seth carter said:


> had a great day besides being draged over half of metter by a pit bull



Nice avatar


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

hey Quack.............thanks.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry to hear .  Hello stranger, good to see ya !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leash wrapped around hand+cat=


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ??


Time to stumble off to bed!!



Artmom said:


> Not a good day....glad it is over...just.....difficult.


Hope it gets better for ya!!
Time for me to turn in!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> hey Quack.............thanks.






I didn't do nuttin . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to stumble off to bed!!
> 
> Hope it gets better for ya!!
> Time for me to turn in!!





See ya Mitch, tell Elaine to check her texts !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> leash wrapped around hand+cat=










Did somebody get it on video ??


----------



## Artmom (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks, Slip......think I should call it a day. I'm not much fun to be around tonight...............talk to ya'll later. I'm sure tomorrow will just be all sunshine and roses...not.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did somebody get it on video ??



my gf samantha was to busy doin this


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, will check it out in the morn !!!   I'm still laughing at Mason and the toilet paper !!!
> 
> 
> Showed it to Dawn this morning, "Awwwww, look at him"  She 'bout died laughing !!!



She's gonna LOVE the blueberry picking video!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I can promise ya one thang, getting married for love just ain't worth it, IF there's a next time it's gonna be all about da MONEY !!!



ain't that the truth!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> See ya Mitch, tell Elaine to check her texts !!!



Got it!  We've got a club training day on Saturday in Waynesboro and next Thursday I'm planning to take him down to the trainer's again.   Other than that his social calendar is WIDE OPEN.  When ya want him???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Artmom said:


> thanks, Slip......think I should call it a day. I'm not much fun to be around tonight...............talk to ya'll later. I'm sure tomorrow will just be all sunshine and roses...not.




Good night, I really hope tomorrow IS a better day!!




Seth carter said:


> my gf samantha was to busy doin this





Whoaaaaaaa Samantha, what happened to Arletta??



Tag-a-long said:


> She's gonna LOVE the blueberry picking video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Social calendar" . . .

I dunno, let me talk to Dawn tomorrow and I'll call ya !!!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> leash wrapped around hand+cat=





Artmom said:


> thanks, Slip......think I should call it a day. I'm not much fun to be around tonight...............talk to ya'll later. I'm sure tomorrow will just be all sunshine and roses...not.


Understandable, take care.


Tag-a-long said:


> She's gonna LOVE the blueberry picking video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Miss Tag


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Understandable, take care.
> 
> 
> Hi Miss Tag



Hey Slip!  What's been keeping ya outta trouble?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, halfway thru the shift, only 6 mo hrs to go !!! 

Think I'll read my book . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Gonna ba a full throttle/5 hour/monster mornin........I'm draggin grrrr


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> TGIF



An quit dancin so early. We know youll be dancin drunk an shirtless soon enough.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2012)

TGIF.........THANKFULLY BONEBOY NOTICED WHAT DAY IT IS !!!

Now Boneboy, I had to edit this post as soon as I posted it because you slipped right in there and lit up the screen with those familiar RED letters too.

Good Morning Hankus.  Where is that hot cup of coffee from Gobblin???  I need it for sure.

Today is going to be a good day in spite of the fact that I have to send in the quarterly tax payments to Uncle Sam and to the state of Georgia.  

I sure hope that all of you Fathers on this site will have a wonderful Father's Day on Sunday and get to spend it with your loved ones.  Take time to show your entire family that you LOVE them and let them know just how important they are in your lives.

Ya'll have a good one and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2012)

coffee for everyone


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 15, 2012)

Mornin y'all ....homeward bound.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 15, 2012)

Mornin Fellers.  Thanks for the coffee gobbleinwoods, I sure needed it this morning!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Bacon,egg n cheez bizkits an sweet tea. Thanks McD's


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin Fellers.  Thanks for the coffee gobbleinwoods, I sure needed it this morning!



Mornin 

Waitin on the boss to show here.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Ugggggghhhh...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin
> 
> Waitin on the boss to show here.......



10-4.  You get an extra bacon egg an cheez?  I'm hawngry.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy flip flop day!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

My forehead feels like it's trying to bust out through my eyeballs...

Who's the one spreading this crap around?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My forehead feels like it's trying to bust out through my eyeballs...
> 
> Who's the one spreading this crap around?



Its you now Hankus needs a hug!


----------



## kracker (Jun 15, 2012)

Morning folks!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks!



Mornin Kracker.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 15, 2012)

My son and his wife are going to find out this morning if they are going to have a boy or a girl in November.  I can't wait!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 15, 2012)

Mornin everybody


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> My son and his wife are going to find out this morning if they are going to have a boy or a girl in November.  I can't wait!



Congratulations Grandpa !!



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin everybody



Mernin' sir.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2012)

Mornin folks....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....



Mornin' Jeff. Hope all is well with you.

Okie Dokie, time to hit the grind again...


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy flip flop day!!!



Not for me...gotta be in an audit ALL day...why on a Friday I ask


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Mornin' folks! Ready to get this dreadful day over 'cause tomorrow I get to go walk the new hunting lease for the first time


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

Mornin` folks.

Nothin` like buildin` a fire first thing in the mornin`.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF.........THANKFULLY BONEBOY NOTICED WHAT DAY IT IS !!!
> 
> Now Boneboy, I had to edit this post as soon as I posted it because you slipped right in there and lit up the screen with those familiar RED letters too.
> 
> ...






Just think of ALL those "free lunches" you paid for . . .







Good morning friends !!!!  Gotta crash soon !!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Jeff. Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Okie Dokie, time to hit the grind again...



When are you gonna grind my backyard?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> When are you gonna grind my backyard?






Hehe, no comment . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee for everyone


 That is toooo cool!


Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all ....homeward bound.


 SWEET!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ugggggghhhh...









pstrahin said:


> 10-4.  You get an extra bacon egg an cheez?  I'm hawngry.


 me too


blood on the ground said:


> Happy flip flop day!!!


 you peeked again!


kracker said:


> Morning folks!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....


 Hey Chief!


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Nothin` like buildin` a fire first thing in the mornin`.


got a stake in it too?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

No stake, Keebs. Snake.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> No stake, Keebs. Snake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Jeff. Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Okie Dokie, time to hit the grind again...



Doin fine Hugh, thanks. Well wishes your way also!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Nothin` like buildin` a fire first thing in the mornin`.



Whatcha cookin? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just think of ALL those "free lunches" you paid for . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> That is toooo cool!
> 
> SWEET!
> 
> ...



 Keebsy!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin fine Hugh, thanks. Well wishes your way also!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roasted rattlesnake.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy!!!


 hope you get to feeling better soon!


Nicodemus said:


> Roasted rattlesnake.


Hey, I meant to ask you, ya'll got any peppers on your plant yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hope you get to feeling better soon!
> 
> Hey, I meant to ask you, ya'll got any peppers on your plant yet?





Blooms, but no peppers yet. Patience!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Blooms, but no peppers yet. Patience!!


 just wondering 'cause mine is *LOADED* wiff green ones!  I was just hoping it would come out of shock & produce for ya this year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Great, just GREAT, I get off the midnight 12 hrs come home, work the "crazy" lab, come inside to unwind a lil and my yard crew shows up with lawnmowers, weedeaters, and blowers . . .


Skipper out . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just wondering 'cause mine is *LOADED* wiff green ones!  I was just hoping it would come out of shock & produce for ya this year!




They will. I`ve been babyin` em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They will. I`ve been babyin` em.






That means he ain't been a peein on yo plant Keebs!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That means he ain't been a peein on yo plant Keebs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just GREAT, I get off the midnight 12 hrs come home, work the "crazy" lab, come inside to unwind a lil and my yard crew shows up with lawnmowers, weedeaters, and blowers . . .
> 
> 
> Skipper out . .



You starting to sound like WobertWoo


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Not for me...gotta be in an audit ALL day...why on a Friday I ask


Its better then a mundy!


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Nothin` like buildin` a fire first thing in the mornin`.


 outside right?


Nicodemus said:


> Roasted rattlesnake.



I would like to try that! I think?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just GREAT, I get off the midnight 12 hrs come home, work the "crazy" lab, come inside to unwind a lil and my yard crew shows up with lawnmowers, weedeaters, and blowers . . .
> 
> 
> Skipper out . .


Extra Fan on high............. you'll never know they're there!


Nicodemus said:


> They will. I`ve been babyin` em.


 I shoulda brought ya some horse poop!


Hooked On Quack said:


> That means he ain't been a peein on yo plant Keebs!!!






mrs. hornet22 said:


> You starting to sound like WobertWoo





blood on the ground said:


> I would like to try that! I think?


 It's good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hope you get to feeling better soon!
> 
> Hey, I meant to ask you, ya'll got any peppers on your plant yet?



I slept so good last night, I woke up with a crick in my neck


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I slept so good last night, I woke up with a crick in my neck


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy flip flop day!!!



Do my buddy Strych9 know dis 



blood on the ground said:


> Its you now Hankus needs a hug!



No huggy hanky


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Do my buddy Strych9 know dis
> 
> _*Joshie always knows Flippy-Flop days, he's good like that!*_
> 
> No huggy hanky


 aaawww, come on...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Do my buddy Strych9 know dis
> most likely ........NO
> 
> 
> No huggy hanky


everbodys doing it!


Keebs said:


> aaawww, come on...........



Man turned down a hug from sick messican? what up wif dat?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> everbodys doing it!
> 
> 
> Man turned down a hug from sick messican? what up wif dat?


----------



## rydert (Jun 15, 2012)

Sandersville is such a nice little town...............

oh.......good morning


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

rydert said:


> Sandersville is such a nice little town...............
> 
> oh.......good morning


 You stawkin Quack today?!?!?  I thought that was tomorrow?
& morning to you too!


----------



## rydert (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You stawkin Quack today?!?!?  I thought that was tomorrow?
> & morning to you too!



I was actually there cutting some grass and trying to weedeat.......until some guy came out of his house wearing spandex and screaming about ME making to much noise






TGIF


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

rydert said:


> I was actually there cutting some grass and trying to weedeat.......until some guy came out of his house wearing spandex and screaming about ME making to much noise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night, I really hope tomorrow IS a better day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 15, 2012)

rydert said:


> I was actually there cutting some grass and trying to weedeat.......until some guy came out of his house wearing spandex and screaming about ME making to much noise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2012)

just 3 more days of call....... come on 7am Monday morning!


----------



## rydert (Jun 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> just 3 more days of call....... come on 7am Monday morning!



i'm not a doctor but the work I do requires me to be on call............I hate it




you have my sympathies


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

rydert said:


> i'm not a doctor but the work I do requires me to be on call............I hate it
> you have my sympathies


 emergency pruning services!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2012)

Zaxbys prices be high tadeff.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is it just me or?   TGIF


----------



## rydert (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> emergency pruning services!









only at Quack's house


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Is it just me or?   TGIF


 I dunno? whatchaheard?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

rydert said:


> only at Quack's house


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I dunno? whatchaheard?



I heard Unibrows don't take a lickin and keep on tickin!


----------



## rydert (Jun 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I heard Unibrows don't take a lickin and keep on tickin!




I didn't "hear" it.........but I read it

boneboy quote "I'm here for crowd control!"

too funny


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I heard Unibrows don't take a lickin and keep on tickin!





rydert said:


> I didn't "hear" it.........but I read it
> 
> boneboy quote "I'm here for crowd control!"
> 
> too funny


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

Subway heated cheekun booby, sun chips & a Mt. Dew, yeah, life is good this Friday!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Subway heated cheekun booby, sun chips & a Mt. Dew, yeah, life is good this Friday!



That Mt. Dew will get yer heart racing!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That Mt. Dew will get yer heart racing!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Subway heated cheekun booby, sun chips & a Mt. Dew, yeah, life is good this Friday!


naaaasteee.....i thought subway only sold tuner samiches?


boneboy96 said:


> That Mt. Dew will get yer heart racing!



im all hyypped up on Mt.Dew


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2012)

Sprayed liquid fertilizer first off this morning then ate b'fast then another tank of fertilizer but sure enough got windy.  Not hungry yet but thinking about dinner (that's lunch for you yankees)


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> naaaasteee.....i thought subway only sold tuner samiches?
> im all hyypped up on Mt.Dew


 naaawww now, they got some good sammich's!
(plus, it don't hurt that it was free to me!)


gobbleinwoods said:


> Sprayed liquid fertilizer first off this morning then ate b'fast then another tank of fertilizer but sure enough got windy.  Not hungry yet but thinking about dinner _*(that's lunch for you yankees*_)


EXCUSE ME??????????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That Mt. Dew will get yer heart racing!





Keebs said:


>



no problemo bama is on call.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> naaawww now, they got some good sammich's!
> (plus, it don't hurt that it was free to me!)
> 
> EXCUSE ME??????????



your excused.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no problemo bama is on call.


 I know..........


gobbleinwoods said:


> your excused.









 I know I is, but you ain't............ yet..............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  see if this lightens the mood


----------



## rydert (Jun 15, 2012)

Munchos and Mtn. Dew voltage.......yumm.....yummm....


cool video gobblein....


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> see if this lightens the mood








Mornin yall ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall ...



Wazzup Slip!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Afternoon peeps. drugs in the gullet, ointment in the eye, time for a nap, gnap, knap................pffffffffft rest and shut-eye.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon peeps. drugs in the gullet, ointment in the eye, time for a nap, gnap, knap................pffffffffft rest and shut-eye.


 what's the ailment, shuggums?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what's the ailment, shuggums?



I think he's congested...chest and head cold I'm guessing.   Lots of that creeping crud going around.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I think he's congested...chest and head cold I'm guessing.   Lots of that creeping crud going around.


 I know, down this way too.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what's the ailment, shuggums?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6984536&postcount=686


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2012)

It's Friday drankin' dribblers. 

I sho am happy bout that.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey peeplz. A week of vacate and another week to try and dig out of this mess at work; no time to lurk or dribble. Like botg says, "what'd I miss"?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6984536&postcount=686





Sterlo58 said:


> It's Friday drankin' dribblers.
> 
> I sho am happy bout that.





Hornet22 said:


> Hey peeplz. A week of vacate and another week to try and dig out of this mess at work; no time to lurk or dribble. Like botg says, "what'd I miss"?


 MEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey peeplz. A week of vacate and another week to try and dig out of this mess at work; no time to lurk or dribble. Like botg says, "what'd I miss"?



Took the wordz right out uf my mouth


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Took the wordz right out uf my mouth


 you don't know how to spit'em out?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you don't know how to spit'em out?



This is a trap.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> SHUT Your trap.


 but........but............but........................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but........but............but........................



you ...aahhh fergitit


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you ...aahhh fergitit


 yeeesssss????????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2012)

Yall mite kill me for saying it but ... C'mon monday ... first day of work.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall mite kill me for saying it but ... C'mon monday ... first day of work.








 lawd have mercy, I am quoting & SAVING this for future times!!
I know you're excited and I KNOW you will do good too!!
right proud of ya myself!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall mite kill me for saying it but ... C'mon monday ... first day of work.



Congrats Slip.

 We do need to save this post for the future. I may need to remind you of how much fun working for a living is.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Congrats Slip.
> 
> We do need to save this post for the future. I may need _*to remind you of how much fun working for a living is.*_


 exactly!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Congrats Slip.
> 
> We do need to save this post for the future. I may need to remind you of *how much fun working for a living is*.



Aint it the truth!


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2012)

Yall are right, it wont be long and ill be thinking "What was i thinking!?" ... But for now its about starting something new and making some money.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall are right, it wont be long and ill be thinking "What was i thinking!?" ... But for now its about starting something new and making some money.



Yep, ya either gonna have to hook up with a gin ewe ine sugar mama or work for what ya get.  I settled fur luv so I gotta work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Last night, start days Monday !!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night, start days Monday !!!



Good deal.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall are right, it wont be long and ill be thinking "What was i thinking!?" ... But for now _*its about starting something new and making some money*_.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 15, 2012)

ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2012)

okay, that was weird....
 I stopped by the Dollar Store to pick up some dog treats and nurse treats. When i come out, i hear some woman yelling. I look up and this crazy chick in the truck in front of mine is yelling and pointing at ME?! I asked her what was wrong and she says i parked TOO CLOSE to the front of her truck. I nodded and told her "Thanks for noticing my parking skills." She promptly threw her truck in reverse and nearly slammed into a car across the aisle. 
 Afterwards, i could only think: What would NOYDB have done?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> ya'll have a great weekend!


 Ditto................  Forgot Mud wasn't picking me up, he's out in Nawlins eatin mudbugs!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 15, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yep, ya either gonna have to hook up with a gin ewe ine sugar mama or work for what ya get.  I settled fur luv so I gotta work!



Go for the gin ewe ine sugar mama


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> ya'll have a great weekend!


You too


rhbama3 said:


> okay, that was weird....
> I stopped by the Dollar Store to pick up some dog treats and nurse treats. When i come out, i hear some woman yelling. I look up and this crazy chick in the truck in front of mine is yelling and pointing at ME?! I asked her what was wrong and she says i parked TOO CLOSE to the front of her truck. I nodded and told her "Thanks for noticing my parking skills." She promptly threw her truck in reverse and nearly slammed into a car across the aisle.
> Afterwards, i could only think: What would NOYDB have done?



People is stupid.


Thats why i always try and park way in the south 40 ... Most of the stupid people are also lazy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, that was weird....
> I stopped by the Dollar Store to pick up some dog treats and nurse treats. When i come out, i hear some woman yelling. I look up and this crazy chick in the truck in front of mine is yelling and pointing at ME?! I asked her what was wrong and she says i parked TOO CLOSE to the front of her truck. I nodded and told her "Thanks for noticing my parking skills." She promptly threw her truck in reverse and nearly slammed into a car across the aisle.
> Afterwards, i could only think: What would NOYDB have done?






News at 6 :  Pookie gets attacked by crazed woman at Dolla Sto for aggressive parking . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> News at 6 :  Pookie gets attacked by crazed woman at Dolla Sto for aggressive parking . . .



Bro if i had a dollar for every time that happened, i'd have........ a dollar. 
The crazy lady that is, making the news i've done a few times.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Why are there other people at the bar


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, that was weird....
> I stopped by the Dollar Store to pick up some dog treats and nurse treats. When i come out, i hear some woman yelling. I look up and this crazy chick in the truck in front of mine is yelling and pointing at ME?! I asked her what was wrong and she says i parked TOO CLOSE to the front of her truck. I nodded and told her "Thanks for noticing my parking skills." She promptly threw her truck in reverse and nearly slammed into a car across the aisle.
> Afterwards, i could only think: What would NOYDB have done?



 Exactly what you did. Depending on her overall hawtness factor I might have asked her to step out and show me what would be acceptable. Otherwise I would inform her that my Jeep Grand Cherokee Ltd has forward looking back up sensors and the collision avoidance option which meant her truck was perfectly safe from me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Why are there other people at the bar



is it happy hour?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

rydert said:


> Sandersville is such a nice little town...............
> 
> oh.......good morning



I was there this mornin, and all the normal people wanted to see what I was.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> is it happy hour?



No, but I usually have it to myself til 6


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2012)

Robert, a long time ago, at the Silver Saddle fight and drink bar in Albany, I had Ol` Blue parked out in the lot and somebody in a van rammed it head on when they tried to park bumper to bumper with Blue. Chipped the paint on the brush guard on Blue. $2,500 worth of damage to the van. He weren`t real happy.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

4 lightsout  That means hawties lurkin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, a long time ago, at the Silver Saddle fight and drink bar in Albany, I had Ol` Blue parked out in the lot and somebody in a van rammed it head on when they tried to park bumper to bumper with Blue. Chipped the paint on the brush guard on Blue. $2,500 worth of damage to the van. He weren`t real happy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> is it happy hour?



Happy hour starts at 8pm for me!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

When I hafta lissen to the hits of the 70's I should drank free


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2012)

Well well look what the cat just drug in 

<--------me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> When I hafta lissen to the hits of the 70's I should drank free



What's wrong with the 70's ?


----------



## kracker (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> When I hafta lissen to the hits of the 70's I should drank free


I hope it's disco night just for you!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> Well well look what the cat just drug in
> 
> <--------me!



Woo Hoo...welcome back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Come ON 7am !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come ON 7am !!!!



It'll be here before you know it..


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come ON 7am !!!!



Things up and running again or you still shut down and bored?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Woo Hoo...welcome back!




Good to be back!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Come ON 7am !!!!



Looking for 430 am myself!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Things up and running again or you still shut down and bored?





Started back up Monday morning, but just got word that the plant will be down 5 more days starting next Thursday.  Means I've got nuttin to do for 24 hrs Sat and Sun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2012)

Old El Paso brand Taco bake dinner. Never tried one before but since i'm a back....batch.....single guy i figured i'd try it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2012)

gawd, i'm ready to beat this beeper with a hammer! 
Now, i gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> gawd, i'm ready to beat this beeper with a hammer!
> Now, i gotta work tomorrow.



Put it in a skeet launcher and do some shotgun practice...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put it in a skeet launcher and do some shotgun practice...



Well, it quit working earlier( lost a row of pixels) but they sent me a new one in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, it quit working earlier( lost a row of pixels) but they sent me a new one in less than 5 minutes.



Dang, they must think your im-po-tint gettin you one that fast..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll be glad when I'm im-po-tint, tired of being a slave to that thang ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2012)

well, i see the free lunch thread has moved to the PF.
op2:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be glad when I'm im-po-tint, tired of being a slave to that thang ...



PFFFFFFFFFFTTT !!! 



rhbama3 said:


> well, i see the free lunch thread has moved to the PF.
> op2:



I wonder how THAT happened?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Igotznobodytoplaywit.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> When I hafta lissen to the hits of the 70's I should drank free





Call ya back tomorrow. Done got crazy here tonight. I would have answered when ya called, but I was fryin' chops. Can't stop fryin' chops to talk  Then we had to eat em


----------



## kracker (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Igotznobodytoplaywit.


What's happening Quack?


----------



## kracker (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey, SP. I see you lurking...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey, SP. I see you lurking...



 Hiyya

Here's an odd situation for y'all to figure out for me.....I got a text from an Aunt, telling me that her son, my cousin, is on a date tonight with someone that reminds him a lot of me. Uhhhhh.....ok. How the heck do I respond to that? Do I even WANT to respond????


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2012)

I am a little bored tonight! But I am sure the phone will ring and that will change anytime now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> What's happening Quack?




Werkin bro !!! 




Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya
> 
> Here's an odd situation for y'all to figure out for me.....I got a text from an Aunt, telling me that her son, my cousin, is on a date tonight with someone that reminds him a lot of me. Uhhhhh.....ok. How the heck do I respond to that? Do I even WANT to respond????






I'd take it as a compliment . . .





kinda weird though.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> I am a little bored tonight! But I am sure the phone will ring and that will change anytime now!



That's a heckuva cute kid in your avatar!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd take it as a compliment . . .
> 
> kinda weird though.



Kinda? A LOT weird, I think....


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's a heckuva cute kid in your avatar!



Why thank you!


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya
> 
> Here's an odd situation for y'all to figure out for me.....I got a text from an Aunt, telling me that her son, my cousin, is on a date tonight with someone that reminds him a lot of me. Uhhhhh.....ok. How the heck do I respond to that? Do I even WANT to respond????



I think i would just act like i never got the text


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya
> 
> Here's an odd situation for y'all to figure out for me.....I got a text from an Aunt, telling me that her son, my cousin, is on a date tonight with someone that reminds him a lot of me. Uhhhhh.....ok. How the heck do I respond to that? Do I even WANT to respond????



So what's this chicks phone number?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

slip said:


> I think i would just act like i never got the text



I think you might be right. That, or I should text him tomorrow and ask him how our date was 

Hope your first day goes well, Slip! I bet you're ready to get goin'!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what's this chicks phone number?



I haven't a clue. They live in SC. I told Rob and he just about spit his beer out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They live in SC.



That explains sooooooo much...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Half a case of BL an a fussy sprinkler equals wet Hanky


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That explains sooooooo much...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Half a case of BL an a fussy sprinkler equals wet Hanky



Ummmmm.....self moderating....self moderating....self moderating.

Ok. We're good now. 

No huggy Hanky, eh?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Kinda? A LOT weird, I think....



I agree with Quack would take it as a compliment and also agree with both yall and hope he is just doing that and not thinking a little wierd


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Kinda? A LOT weird, I think....




Motorrrrrrrboattttttt!!! 





Hankus said:


> Half a case of BL an a fussy sprinkler equals wet Hanky





Betcha didn't spill any beer !! 

Missed your call neph.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Half a case of BL an a fussy sprinkler equals wet Hanky



Sorry, after a few Fat Tires I had to read that one again. At first I couldn't figure out what a "fuzzy sprinkler" was 

Carry on...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> I agree with Quack would take it as a compliment and also agree with both yall and hope he is just doing that and not thinking a little wierd



I guess I should mention that he's only a cousin by marriage...so it's mostly flattering. I think.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Motorrrrrrrboattttttt!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's wrong with the 70's ?



The people makin me lissen :banghead



kracker said:


> I hope it's disco night just for you!



Thanks for reminding me it coulda been worse 



Sugar Plum said:


> Call ya back tomorrow. Done got crazy here tonight. I would have answered when ya called, but I was fryin' chops. Can't stop fryin' chops to talk  Then we had to eat em



Hwrd dat  I had tater salit 



Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya
> 
> Here's an odd situation for y'all to figure out for me.....I got a text from an Aunt, telling me that her son, my cousin, is on a date tonight with someone that reminds him a lot of me. Uhhhhh.....ok. How the heck do I respond to that? Do I even WANT to respond????



Closer kin, deeper in.......least that's what my ol buddy Johnny says


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I think you might be right. That, or I should text him tomorrow and ask him how our date was
> 
> Hope your first day goes well, Slip! I bet you're ready to get goin'!




Thanks.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That explains sooooooo much...


Yep


Hankus said:


> Half a case of BL an a fussy sprinkler equals wet Hanky



That sucks


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Closer kin, deeper in.......least that's what my ol buddy Johnny says



Oh lawd!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd!


Yeah, about that. I had a suggestion, but in order to protect my tenure here decided to ask it in a PM....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ummmmm.....self moderating....self moderating....self moderating.
> 
> Ok. We're good now.
> 
> No huggy Hanky, eh?



Only if ya want a wet one 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Motorrrrrrrboattttttt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a drop  But I had ta hang up on Keebs 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, after a few Fat Tires I had to read that one again. At first I couldn't figure out what a "fuzzy sprinkler" was
> 
> Carry on...



That was the one I was werkin on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I guess I should mention that he's only a cousin by marriage...so it's mostly flattering. I think.






Yeah, keep thinking that, yo cousin WANTS you . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Igotznobodytoplaywit.



Tell Dawn I said when Mason comes over Sunday to be sure and put the toilet paper up high enough he can't reach it!


----------



## kracker (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd!


And on that note, I'm out....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yep
> 
> ...



Gonna need a new hose end an a sprinkler at least. I'm fair at sprinkler toss 



Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd!



He's one of my people


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, about that. I had a suggestion, but in order to protect my tenure here decided to ask it in a PM....



Oh laaaaaawd. 



Hankus said:


> Only if ya want a wet one



SELF MODERATION......yeah. I like hugs 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, keep thinking that, yo cousin WANTS you . . .



Hmmmm. I may have to rethink the invite I sent him to come visit for a week....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> And on that note, I'm out....



(Actually all 4)


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh laaaaaawd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody wantin a wet Hankus hug is.......well.......um....ain right


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, keep thinking that, yo cousin WANTS you . . .



If I had a hot secound cousin that was a girl I might





Nope that still just so wrong


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Tell Dawn I said when Mason comes over Sunday to be sure and put the toilet paper up high enough he can't reach it!



 



kracker said:


> And on that note, I'm out....



Nighty Night!



Hankus said:


> He's one of my people



Y'all aren't "close" are ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Tell Dawn I said when Mason comes over Sunday to be sure and put the toilet paper up high enough he can't reach it!




And hide the blueberries !!! 




Sugar Plum said:


> Oh laaaaaawd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm available for a week, just sayin . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Anybody wantin a wet Hankus hug is.......well.......um....ain right



I never claimed to be "right" either 



deerehauler said:


> If I had a hot secound cousin that was a girl I might
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Imma fire up Rehab an catch a warm shower. I be back drunker 




An as a aside I caint get to the eater in the crick ta wade  I should be reminded to contact the gate keeper


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm. I may have to rethink the invite I sent him to come visit for a week....



Should we start calling you Mrs. Robinson?

Pfffft, nobody on here is old enough to get that one....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm available for a week, just sayin . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Imma fire up Rehab an catch a warm shower. I be back drunker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy....you need to quit....

see ya later 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should we start calling you Mrs. Robinson?
> 
> Pfffft, nobody on here is old enough to get that one....



 There was a Mrs. Robinson in the book I just read....

I don't get the reference...I'm still a baby


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> If I had a hot secound cousin that was a girl I might
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wrong enough to be hawt enough to believe its right  Joe Dirt- "Youre my sister, you're my sister"



Sugar Plum said:


> Nighty Night!
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all aren't "close" are ya?



About as close as I am to Hawaii



Sugar Plum said:


> I never claimed to be "right" either



Thats ehy I skeered


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Imma fire up Rehab an catch a warm shower. I be back drunker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eater........water.......



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should we start calling you Mrs. Robinson?
> 
> Pfffft, nobody on here is old enough to get that one....


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Tell Dawn I said when Mason comes over Sunday to be sure and put the toilet paper up high enough he can't reach it!





kracker said:


> And on that note, I'm out....


Later Kracker


Hankus said:


> Gonna need a new hose end an a sprinkler at least. I'm fair at sprinkler toss
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of my people


I think i've played that one once or twice before ... 


Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm. I may have to rethink the invite I sent him to come visit for a week....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should we start calling you Mrs. Robinson?
> 
> Pfffft, nobody on here is old enough to get that one....



And i cant even think of anybody old enough to ask about it ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't get the reference...I'm still a baby



Just a butterfly barely out of it's coccoon....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Just wrong enough to be hawt enough to believe its right  Joe Dirt- "Youre my sister, you're my sister"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Love the Joe Dirt reference. It made me 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a butterfly barely out of it's coccoon....



Wrong, man. Just wrong


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should we start calling you Mrs. Robinson?
> 
> Pfffft, nobody on here is old enough to get that one....




I'm is !!! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a butterfly barely out of it's coccoon....





Flap yo wangs young butterfly!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Flap yo wangs young butterfly!!!



ACKKKK!!!! 

I had to explain to my husband why I'm laughing while he's trying to watch some drama on TV.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm is !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2012)

friday night tv just plain stanks....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

I triple dog dare y'all not to laugh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I triple dog dare y'all not to laugh



I saw Quack do something similar once, without the hoola hoop...


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2012)

Dang yall .. 



rhbama3 said:


> friday night tv just plain stanks....



Flyin wild alaska is good .... nah there aint nothing on


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Tell Dawn I said when Mason comes over Sunday to be sure and put the toilet paper up high enough he can't reach it!





Hooked On Quack said:


> And hide the blueberries !!!



Nevermind ... I'll just send a spare roll ... I'm buying in bulk these days!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should we start calling you Mrs. Robinson?
> 
> Pfffft, nobody on here is old enough to get that one....



That's right and don't you forget it neither!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 15, 2012)

G'night y'all. Gonna watch some tv.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> G'night y'all. Gonna watch some tv.



Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw Quack do something similar once, without the hoola hoop...





Grrrrrrr, can't see at work !!! 




Sugar Plum said:


> G'night y'all. Gonna watch some tv.






G'night Butterfly !!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> G'night y'all. Gonna watch some tv.



Have a good one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2012)

Made it to the weekend.   

Need coffee.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2012)

Well well well. Mornin gobblin  Rekon Imma head to werk.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well well well. Mornin gobblin  Rekon Imma head to werk.



mornin' Hankus,  I'm headed out to spray fields while the dew is still on the ground.  Easier to see where you've been.  As soon as the coffee and aspirin take effect.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2012)

My quoter wont werk 


Hope I drive the lift today gobble. I dont want to actually werk


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2012)

mornin everybody


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> My quoter wont werk



Whatchutalkinbout Willis?

Mernin all.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2012)

passs me some coffe gota go to work at 730


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 16, 2012)

Good Mornin Gents.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's wrong with the 70's ?



Yeah?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya
> 
> Here's an odd situation for y'all to figure out for me.....I got a text from an Aunt, telling me that her son, my cousin, is on a date tonight with someone that reminds him a lot of me. Uhhhhh.....ok. How the heck do I respond to that? Do I even WANT to respond????



where I come from cuzins date cuzins. Ifin yaint good enough for your won family then yaint good enough for nobody else.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> where I come from cuzins date cuzins. Ifin yaint good enough for your won family then yaint good enough for nobody else.



You're from South Carolina??


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should we start calling you *Mrs. Robinson*?
> 
> Pfffft, *nobody on here is old enough *to get that one....




Coo coo ca-choo Mrs. Robinson!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're from South Carolina??



Nope, Worse.  West Virginny!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2012)

shhhhhh be vewy vewy qiet im hunting wabbits


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2012)

Ahight, gotta go do that nasty work thing again...Later youins-alls...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2012)

Good mornin....think I'll go wet a hook and cough my brain cell out this mornin. Need to dumb down a tad before I get to running power eqpt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Made it to the weekend.
> 
> Need coffee.


better not be Dcalf


Hankus said:


> Well well well. Mornin gobblin  Rekon Imma head to werk.


hank mernin sir


Seth carter said:


> mornin everybody


youngan


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchutalkinbout Willis?
> 
> Mernin all.


mernin cuzin


pstrahin said:


> Good Mornin Gents.



my deddy dont even call me that! aaww thank U


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

quick driveby from the beautiful second story of da Big House! Hope to get done in a few hours, get chicky wings, and then take a nap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> passs me some coffe gota go to work at 730






Selling weed, wearing a helmet, standing on a corner, ain't really a job son.



Annnnnnnnnnnnd, you REALLY need to tone it down on FB.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Selling weed, wearing a helmet, standing on a corner, ain't really a job son.
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnnnnnnnnd, you REALLY need to tone it down on FB.



Oh SNAP!  





Oh, and morning y'all!


----------



## kracker (Jun 16, 2012)

Morning folks, sorta dragging this morning........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should we start calling you Mrs. Robinson?
> 
> Pfffft, nobody on here is old enough to get that one....




MC, yes I am old enough to know Mrs. Robinson personally.   In fact, when I was 17 and just graduated from high school and moved to the city, I had encounters with two different Mrs. Robinsons back during the summer of 1969.  Man, both of them were Hawter than a firecracker on the 4th of July too. The first one was 21 years old and her friend was 31 years old and she wore the shortest pair of "Hotpants" than I have ever seen to this day.  I turned out to be an "Honor Graduate" in their class too.       I started college that fall with a smile that wrapped around my face three times.  

Now, the real question is......How many of you are old enough to remember the craze of HAWT ladies wearing those original Hotpants???      

I better get a shower and get my rear up to the country and pull all of the cards from my cameras so that I can see what has been roaming around in my woods during the past couple of weeks.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 16, 2012)

Moanin folks!  Such a beautiful day!

Doin a fly by before heading out of town again to watch another person walk down that dreaded aisle!  Crazy people haven't learned not to do that yet.    But she will look beautiful in her dress, I'm sure!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Moanin folks!  Such a beautiful day!
> 
> Doin a fly by before heading out of town again to watch another person walk down that dreaded aisle!  Crazy people haven't learned not to do that yet.    But she will look beautiful in her dress, I'm sure!



Make sure ya take plenty of pics!   And have some taken with U in them!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 16, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Make sure ya take plenty of pics!   And have some taken with U in them!!!



Will do!  I'm even wearing a dress and heals!   It's very rare for me to do that!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Moanin folks!  Such a beautiful day!
> 
> Doin a fly by before heading out of town again to watch another person walk down that dreaded aisle!  Crazy people haven't learned not to do that yet.    But she will look beautiful in her dress, I'm sure!



I agree with you FF&F, those "standing up" funerals are not for me either.  I married the perfect one the first time around and after my wife died back in 2006, I decided not to take any chance of ruining my perfect batting average in the future.  The good news is that my Texas girlfriend is well aware of that too and she and I get along great with our long distance relationship.  

I agree with BB, if you don't have pics, then it didn't happen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2012)

Good day/morning friends, I gotta crash.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 16, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I agree with you FF&F, those "standing up" funerals are not for me either.  I married the perfect one the first time around and after my wife died back in 2006, I decided not to take any chance of ruining my perfect batting average in the future.  The good news is that my Texas girlfriend is well aware of that too.
> 
> I agree with BB, if you don't have pics, then it didn't happen.



Here is my take on it.  Personally speaking, my one and only try at it was a disaster.  Took me almost 20 yrs to get out of that living - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.  Finally broke free, and LOVE being in total control of my life now.  Good, bad or ugly, it's all on me to do with it as I see fit!  So far, I think I've done a dayum good job, and never been happier!  I ain't taking the chance  of messing that up.  I'm sticking with FWB's instead!  

Besides, when I can't look around and see 5 happily married couples, there's something wrong with that picture.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2012)

I was real fortunate the first time for sure.

You are right, the FWB's is the best thing since sliced bread and  ... !!!!

I am the "poster child" for that organization !!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 16, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I was real fortunate the first time for sure.
> 
> You are right, the FWB's is the best thing since slice bread and  ... !!!!
> 
> I am the "poster child" for that organization !!!



Well slide over cuz I'm sharing the spotlight with ya!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Well slide over cuz I'm sharing the spotlight with ya!




Well, jump on in, the water is fine and I would be glad to share the spotlight with you.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 16, 2012)

Partners in crime we be!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2012)

Regards, ya`ll have a good one.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2012)

Rib an a slaw dawg


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

home from da Big House. Again.
Got a 10 pack of chicken wings and a Mt. Dew Throwback from the gas station. I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2012)

Geeeeeeze, I feel like Chief Doo Doo,  2 hrs sleep after working 12 hrs just ain't cuttin it .


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeze, I feel like Chief Doo Doo,  2 hrs sleep after working 12 hrs just ain't cuttin it .



Yeah I am sure your sleep schedule is all bumped up.  Goin back to days might get ya lined out in a few days.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeze, I feel like Chief Doo Doo,  2 hrs sleep after working 12 hrs just ain't cuttin it .



Thats because yer doing it wrong ... yer supposed to work for 2 hours and sleep for 12.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Thats because yer doing it wrong ... yer supposed to work for 2 hours and sleep for 12.






That's the way it normally works!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2012)

made 50 bucks an got a free lunch


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Jun 16, 2012)

This sux. The antibiotic I'm on makes my food taste bad, it even leaves a horrible aftertaste with ice cream.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

kracker said:


> This sux. The antibiotic I'm on makes my food taste bad, it even leaves a horrible aftertaste with ice cream.



Cechlor or Z-pack?


----------



## kracker (Jun 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Cechlor or Z-pack?


I V with cefazoloin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

kracker said:


> I V with cefazoloin.



I've never heard of that side effect with Ancef before. Hope it doesn't take long to go away. The aftertaste that is.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 16, 2012)

I sure hope the Mister appreciates the gift the kids made for him....and by kids, I mean ME 

It's a deck of cards, all fashioned up with a different reason why he's the greatest daddy ever on each card. All hand written and colored and everything. I'll have some pics on FB sometime tomorrow.

Spent about two hours gluing all the component together today. So glad the dang thing is finished!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I sure hope the Mister appreciates the gift the kids made for him....and by kids, I mean ME
> 
> It's a deck of cards, all fashioned up with a different reason why he's the greatest daddy ever on each card. All hand written and colored and everything. I'll have some pics on FB sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Spent about two hours gluing all the component together today. So glad the dang thing is finished!



Decided against the post-it note bikini?
Oh well, i'm sure he'll like it anyway.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Decided against the post-it note bikini?
> Oh well, i'm sure he'll like it anyway.



Oh lawd....

I don't think I could afford that many post it notes!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

This being on call and sitting at home alone sux. Think i may go walk around Tractor Supply or go watch people at Wal-mart.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This being on call and sitting at home alone sux. Think i may go walk around Tractor Supply or go watch people at Wal-mart.



stawker.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stawker.



Yeah? So?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 16, 2012)

Pound cake in the oven and strawberries and sugar in the freezer...

The Mister has requested his special meal to be breakfast. Figures.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

wild turkey breast alfredo and rotini pasta tonight for supper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pound cake in the oven and strawberries and sugar in the freezer...
> 
> The Mister has requested his special meal to be breakfast. Figures.



lucky dog....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> lucky dog....



He sure is lucky 

Actually, he complains all the time about the things I bake. Not because their bad, but because I bake ALL THE TIME. 

I can't help it. It's what I do. I worked as a pastry chef for a while. So it's hard to go very long without mixing something up.

I sure hope this one comes out ok. I tried a new recipe AND a new pan. I've never done two new things at once. Hard to get a proper gauge on things when you throw too many factors into it.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He sure is lucky
> 
> Actually, he complains all the time about the things I bake. Not because their bad, but because I bake ALL THE TIME.
> 
> ...



Now thats a problem i can help yall out with.




Grass been cut, dogs been walked, shower been took .... eatin a ice cream sammich waitin on old south park reruns.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Now thats a problem i can help yall out with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your favorite baked good? 
The only thing I can't do is make a pie. I can do just about anything you can bake in the oven, but pies. It's kinda sad, really....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He sure is lucky
> 
> Actually, he complains all the time about the things I bake. Not because their bad, but because I bake ALL THE TIME.
> 
> ...



I HOPE he doesn't expect us to feel sorry for him, bcause it ain't happening! 
My wife calls for delivery, picks up takeout, and if she should HAPPEN to cook something, a can and microwave will be involved.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just make cobbler, that way the crust is not as important.
He has it good if someone cooks anything for me i'm happy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 16, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Just make cobbler, that way the crust is not as important.
> He has it good if someone cooks anything for me i'm happy.



Oh man...I need to go buy some peaches. It's too far into summer to not have had any homemade cobbler yet!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2012)

yall makin me hungry


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 16, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> yall makin me hungry



Go have a cookie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2012)

Evenin folks. Whew what a long day...


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What's your favorite baked good?
> The only thing I can't do is make a pie. I can do just about anything you can bake in the oven, but pies. It's kinda sad, really....


Shoot, i dont discriminate.

Well if you can do toast, yer doing better then me ...


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Just make cobbler, that way the crust is not as important.
> He has it good if someone cooks anything for me i'm happy.





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh man...I need to go buy some peaches. It's too far into summer to not have had any homemade cobbler yet!


Peach cobbler is like fried okra or mater sammiches ... summer isnt summer without them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2012)

Fine, I'm going to bed then...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, I'm going to bed then...



Night, Bro!
I was getting 2nd helpings of turkey alfredo and watching the US Open.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, I'm going to bed then...



 Too late for ya?

G'night!

Gonna go find a movie to watch


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 16, 2012)

Throw some blueberries or blackberries in with the peaches, the flavors mix well.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 16, 2012)

Cort, you should get with My Redhead. Pies are one of her specialties. As a teen she used to win blue ribbons for her pies at the county fair.

Today was a cookie day. Oatmeal Raisins with butterscotch bits. Couple of dozen (less the ones I ate hot out of the oven) in the jar now. 

Then she made swedish meatballs stroganoff for dinner tonight. 

I do -all- the clean up. She just bakes and I happily take care of the rest.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin folks. Whew what a long day...


Same here!!.........Didn't get home till 8:30 this evening!!

Gonna do it all over again tomorrow!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2012)

It is another day for the books.   Start it right with a piping hot cup of coffee 







or another beverage of your choice


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2012)

Working on my morning dose from my GCO mug.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Too late for ya?
> 
> G'night!
> 
> Gonna go find a movie to watch



Shush it Butterfly..


----------



## jonjon528 (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Father's Day to all the baby daddy drivelers out there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is another day for the books.   Start it right with a piping hot cup of coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kEEP THE CWOFFEE, GIMME THE MARY!!! 


NOYDB said:


> Working on my morning dose from my GCO mug.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Butterfly..


Happy Fathers Day Sir!!!


jonjon528 said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the baby daddy drivelers out there.



Same to you!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> kEEP THE CWOFFEE, GIMME THE MARY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sir....

Happy Daddy's Day to all that qualify..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sir....
> 
> Happy Daddy's Day to all that qualify..



 yep, Sir! 
Send me about six pallets of zeon to my new house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yep, Sir!
> Send me about six pallets of zeon to my new house.



You can have all they've ever grown. Meyers is still the king in my book.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2012)

Moanin fellow dribblers!!! Got stuff to do before headin north  tomorrow to retrieve the JAG 

 This bronchial infection/whateveritis, is killin me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin fellow dribblers!!! Got stuff to do before headin north  tomorrow to retrieve the JAG
> 
> This bronchial infection/whateveritis, is killin me



Dang stuff is going around for sure. So far I've kept it all up in my head, but dang. Hope you get rid of that stuff soon.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Father's Day to all the Daddy type people!! 





NOYDB said:


> Cort, you should get with My Redhead. Pies are one of her specialties. As a teen she used to win blue ribbons for her pies at the county fair.
> 
> Today was a cookie day. Oatmeal Raisins with butterscotch bits. Couple of dozen (less the ones I ate hot out of the oven) in the jar now.
> 
> ...




Oh my! I definitely need to talk with her! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Butterfly..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the Daddy type people!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mornin!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

(Actually all 4)


----------



## kracker (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin!!!
> 
> View attachment 672054





Flap flap flap.



Hankus said:


> (Actually all 4)



I have to know...what is the 4 you constantly talk about? All 4 personalities attending the forum today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mornin'....
 Felt good to sleep late. Didn't mean to stay up late, but got to watching a movie called "Centurion" and had to see how it ended.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2012)

Mmmmmmm, scrambled eggs, slab bacon, and "real" grits from Dora Mills in Helen!!! 



If you've never had "real" grits, there's no comparison !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Father's Day to all it applies to!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Good lawd y'all....this man knows how to milk a holiday 

So far, upon his request, he's had homemade biscuits, sausage and eggs. Lunch will be snack type stuff because our big meal will be supper. Roast pork and tons of fixin's. For dessert, homemade poundcake with sugar strawberries on top. 

He's scoutin' out a new fishin' hole while I give babies naps. 

At least he let me drive his jeep round the neighborhood 'fore he left! While doing so, I broke Slappy (our mountain feist) from chasing another deer ever again. One jumped out in the road and she decided to jump out of the jeep while I was driving, rolled herself about 10 times and stood back up only to shake her head and try to chase me down. I stopped to let her jump back in and she hid (as best she could) under my arm. Stoopid dog.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2012)

Ya cant go wrong with halepeno poppers


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, scrambled eggs, slab bacon, and "real" grits from Dora Mills in Helen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you've never had "real" grits, there's no comparison !!


well, my bacon, eggs, and Quacker instant grits were good enough. 


Keebs said:


> Happy Father's Day to all it applies to!


Hey Baby! 


Sugar Plum said:


> Good lawd y'all....this man knows how to milk a holiday
> 
> So far, upon his request, he's had homemade biscuits, sausage and eggs. Lunch will be snack type stuff because our big meal will be supper. Roast pork and tons of fixin's. For dessert, homemade poundcake with sugar strawberries on top.
> 
> ...



The laws of Physics always come as a surprise to a dog.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2012)

afternoon everybody


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, my bacon, eggs, and Quacker instant grits were good enough.
> 
> Hey Baby!
> 
> ...






Google "Nora Mills" and order ya some !! 




Gonna have fresh green beans with new potatos, stewed squash with vidalia's, fresh silver queen kone on da cob, okra, biscuits, sliced homegrown mater, fried venison cubed steak for dinner !!!




For supper, I'm either gonna grill ribeyes, and deer poppers!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya cant go wrong with halepeno poppers


No sir, you can't! 


Seth carter said:


> afternoon everybody


Afternoon, young jedi!
Nice avatar! Is that your sister? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Google "Nora Mills" and order ya some !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish the wife and kids liked grits. I just have to fix single servings whenever i want some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang stuff is going around for sure. So far I've kept it all up in my head, but dang. Hope you get rid of that stuff soon.



Yeah well, the plans for tomorrow have changed. I'm not feelin up to a 12 hr round trip drive, and MizT doesn't want to potentially contract this mess being couped up in a car with me. She and my daughter are going to get Jag and I'm going to the Dr.



Sugar Plum said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the Daddy type people!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, scrambled eggs, slab bacon, and "real" grits from Dora Mills in Helen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you've never had "real" grits, there's no comparison !!



I heard dat!!! 



Keebs said:


> Happy Father's Day to all it applies to!



How do you apply it?   







blood on the ground said:


> Ya cant go wrong with halepeno poppers







rhbama3 said:


> well, my bacon, eggs, and Quacker instant grits were good enough.
> 
> Hey Baby!
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning, Jeffro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> afternoon everybody






Isn't there "something" you wanna say to me ???


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2012)

I got my card on Mother's day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Jeffro!



Mornin sir!!! I went fishin for about an hour this mornin, made 4 or 5 casts and headed back to the ramp. I reckon I felt worse than I thought when I left. 

Fixin to hit the sofa and fall asleep cuddlin with the remote.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin sir!!! I went fishin for about an hour this mornin, made 4 or 5 casts and headed back to the ramp. I reckon I felt worse than I thought when I left.
> 
> Fixin to hit the sofa and fall asleep cuddlin with the remote.





Hope your betta soon bro !!!





Man, I just LOVE the Pirates of the Caribbean movies,  there's NOONE alive that can play Jack Sparrow, but Johnny Depp !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gotta go do some piddlin' stuff around the house. See ya'll later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope your betta soon bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you are more enamored with the gay pirate character than you are the assertive damsel? You really should have gone for that stress test bro'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you are more enamored with the gay pirate character than you are the assertive damsel? You really should have gone for that stress test bro'.





I like 'em both!!!



Stress test in Augusta this Wednesday . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like 'em both!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stress test in Augusta this Wednesday . . .



Is Otis going for moral support?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No sir, you can't!
> 
> Afternoon, young jedi!
> Nice avatar! Is that your sister?
> ...



bite me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> bite me



That was harsh..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> bite me


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> bite me



wha? 
 I thought you was dating Ark...arch.... whatever her name was. The blond haired girl. I guess not anymore.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't dis his main squeeze(s).

He should be dating around.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Ahoy, Mateys! and bring thy ship about, man the topsail, flog the  bilge rats with clubs, purge the crew's quarters of sluggards and  cowards, and hoist up the wench, 
er, 
the winch....  

This ship must sail,  and that right quickly!  
Don't forget to flag the drunkards about the  deck to be put ashore for ransacking the galley.

 ~Seafarin' Regards,

Sir Striper

scalawag of the seven seas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Ahoy, Mateys! and bring thy ship about, man the topsail, flog the  bilge rats with clubs, purge the crew's quarters of sluggards and  cowards, and hoist up the wench,
> er,
> the winch....
> 
> ...



What did he say?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What did he say?



I ain sure zactly but I think a few of us is gonna be totin flags


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What did he say?



He's gonna put the jon boat in the pond and do some power drankin'. 
Gotta admit, there are worst ways to spend an afternoon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 17, 2012)

Hes buying beer,what he said!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I ain sure zactly but I think a few of us is gonna be totin flags



Whew, I missed the 'L' and with all the flaggin and floggin, swaggin and swirlin I was afraid he was startin a new kind of nekkid twista that was kinkier than what Quack does.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> He's gonna put the jon boat in the pond and do some power drankin'.
> Gotta admit, there are worst ways to spend an afternoon.



I'll drank to that 



kmckinnie said:


> Hes buying beer,what he said!



Well then make mine bottomless


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew, I missed the 'L' and with all the flaggin and floggin, swaggin and swirlin I was afraid he was startin a new kind of nekkid twista that was kinkier than what Quack does.


Arrgh! Say it ain't seaworthy,mate!   

Alas, Cap'tn Quack has me beat by a hundred furlongs on that kinky stuff...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Arrgh! Say it ain't seaworthy,mate!
> 
> Alas, Cap'tn Quack has me beat by a hundred furlongs on that kinky stuff...



I ain't sure what a "fur long" is, but you can keep all 100 of em'....


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Forget the beer,
What about the wench! 

No one hoisted the wench!


Oh...
Sorry...


the winch!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't sure what a "fur long" is, but you can keep all 100 of em'....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Forget the beer,
> What about the wench!
> 
> No one hoisted the wench!
> ...



I once told Darcy that her fiance's new mud buggy needed a new wench. She didn't take that one too well...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 17, 2012)

You have to have a furlong to hoist a winch,or a good 1st mate


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Wenchs are useless widout pics


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

How the heck did it get to be 4 in the afternoon?? Good gawd I been lazy today. Or, really, really busy...can't figure out which one it is


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

I thought furlong was how long it was fur I got drunk


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wenchs are useless widout pics



I played the role of "beer wench" at Planetfest one year. But I can't talk about it. Or post pics. I don't want to be banded.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How the heck did it get to be 4 in the afternoon?? Good gawd I been lazy today. Or, really, really busy...can't figure out which one it is



I ain never been too good at figgerin an cipherin


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I once told Darcy that her fiance's new mud buggy needed a new wench. She didn't take that one too well...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I played the role of "beer wench" at Planetfest one year. But I can't talk about it. Or post pics. I don't want to be banded.



There are times when a PM is necessary ...... this is one of em


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I ain never been too good at figgerin an cipherin



I'll just have to try and figgur it some more. Maybe I'll get it later....


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2012)

Gawd people around here are as useful as a one legged horse some times .... 



Afternoon idjits


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Heya slip  Mater booze supplies ready yet


----------

